# High Noon in Booty Bay ...



## Sir Wagi (20. Juli 2010)

*Edit: Wahre Geschichte, ehrlich ! xD ...

High Noon in Booty Bay ...

Morgens halb 10 in Azeroth ... Es war ein schöner sonniger Morgen, der kleine Gnomschurke hatte einen arbeitsfreien Tag vor sich ... Er hatte gerade seine tägliche Portion Mobs gekloppt um die Tagesquest für Klunkergnome abzugeben, da entschloss er sich, im Anschluss nach Sturmwind ins Auktionshaus zu schauen, sich ein wenig über die wahnwitzigen Posts im Handelschannel zu amüsieren und regen Handel zu betreiben ... Ihr müsst nun wissen, der kleine Gnom will wahnsinnig werden und spielt auf einem Server, auf dem die Allianz eher schwach vertreten is (Im folgenden "Bobkessel" genannt) ... Nach einem eher enttäuschenden Blick auf die paar mickrigen Seiten mit überzogen teurem Kram und einer Handvoll grauem Nippes machte sich der Gnom auf nach Beutebucht ... Das neutrale Auktionshaus bietet aufgrund der Masse an Hordlern durchaus manchmal das ein oder andere Schnäppchen, auf der Suche nach Buchbänden und Diamanten is einem Gnom kein Weg zu weit xD ...

Wagi landete in Beutebucht, schaute sich um, freute sich über die herrliche Sonne und über die Tatsache, dass mal netterweise kein Todesritter dabei war, Blutsegeladmiral zu werden ^^ ... Aufgrund des kürzeren Laufweges und logistischer Gegebenheiten bevorzugt der Gnom, aufzumounten, ein bis zwei gekonnte Sprünge über die Dächer zu machen und direkt zu dem Auktionator zu reiten, der an der Bank beim Briefkasten steht ... Komischerweise bleibt besagter Gnom fast jedes Mal an diesem riesigen Hai hängen, der da wohl zum Stockfisch verarbeitet werden soll und da so rumhängt *lol* ... Auch dieses Mal war es so, noch leicht irritiert vom Haikontakt kam Wagi bei dem kleinen Goblin an, der fraktionsübergreifenden Handel erlaubt ...

Das Fenster geht auf, viel Crap zu sehen ... Hmm, mal nach Seltenheit sortieren ... LOL ? Runenbeschriebener Kardinalsrubin für 1 Kupfer ... Gekauft ... Nix bei gedacht, nur gefreut über den netten potenziellen prozentualen Gewinn xD ... Da es wirklich ungefähr halb 10 war, stieg der Wagi prompt auf sein treues Reittier und wollte sich auf den Weg in die Gurubashi-Arena machen ... Vielleicht hatte ja noch niemand Störtebrechers 9-Uhr-Kiste eingesammelt, schliesslich war es ja Montag vormittag während der allgemeinen Schulzeit ... Aber noch kurz vor dem kleinen Tunnel, durch den man die wunderschöne Beutebucht verlässt, wurde der kleine grünhaarige Gnom durch Geflüster zum Innehalten gezwungen ...

"ey du [flame]"
Ich möchte diese persönliche Beleidigung nich wiedergeben, aber ihr kennt diesen Flame sicher ... Er wird meisstens von geistig eher minderbemittelten Leuten gebraucht, diese behautpen dann quasi, dass die Mutter des Gegenübers einem gesellschaftlich nich so gut angesehenem Beruf nachgeht ^^ ... Dann schaute ich mir den Namen an und dachte ich seh nich richtig ... Auf Bobkessel is die Horde wie gesagt stark in Überhand, dieses wirkt sich auch natürlich auf die Schlacht von Tausendwinter aus ... Und wär es nich so schon schwer genug, haben wir da so einen tollen 80er Spion auf Seiten der Allianz und dieser gibt dann während den einzelnen Schlachten Informationen an die Horde weiter ... Ich würde mich ja nie bewusst des Namecallings schuldig machen, aber dieser Schamane trug den Namen eines "Helden" aus einer amerikanischen Fernsehserie, dessen Name schottisch anmutet und der aus Kugelschreibern, Bindfäden und Kaugummies eine Atombombe bauen kann ... Natürlich, wie sollte es anders sein, begraben unter Sonderzeichen xD ... Und genau dieser niedere Knecht beleidigte mich nun, dann gehörte dem wohl der Edelstein für´n Groschen xD ... Also zurück ins Geschehen ...

"ey du [flame]"
"dumm gelaufen, hm ?" antwortete Wagi, schwer amüsiert ...
"verpiss dich" antwortete der Schamane mit der Gürteltasche ...
Der Gnom drehte sich um und schaute zu dem kleinen Goblin rüber, der ihm eben 200 Gold Reingewinn beschert hatte ... Seine schurkig böse dreinblickenden Augen sahen nebem dem Auktionator den Bastelfreak und noch einen Troll-Jäger, ebenfalls Level 80, und so dachte er sich, den leicht aufgebrachten Spion-Schamanen noch etwas ärgern zu können, da diese beiden Halunken wohl offensichtlich gerade dabei waren, Gold beziehungsweise Waren hin- und herzuschieben ... Durchtrieben von schurkenhafter Gerissenheit aktivierte der kleine grünhaarige Gnomschurke seine zweite Talentspezialisierung, warf sich die passenden Klamotten über, beschmierte seine Dolche mit Gift und schlich runter zum zweiten Auktionator (Ja, in Beutebucht sind 2 xD) ... Ticket kann man ja danach noch schreiben *lol* ...
Das Fenster geht auf, wieder viel Crap zu sehen ... Nach Seltenheit sortieren ... Drei Ametrine für 1 Kupfer ... Zwei gekauft, beim dritten war ich wohl zu langsam ... Aktualisiert, 9 rote geschliffene Steinchen, davon 7 bekommen ... Freudentaumel und Schadenfreude xD ...

"wtf du spast ich f$%& dich ich mach dich fertig du [selber flame]"
Natürlich nebenbei chameleonartig immer ein Auge auf die 2 Spezialisten gehabt und so sah Wagi rechtzeitig, dass der Troll-Jäger sich zu ihm aufmachte ... Erstmal verstohlen verpieselt, auf dem Weg zum Wahnsinn is man um seinen Ruf in Beutebucht sehr bedacht, und so wollte der kleine Gnom jeglicher Konfrontation aus dem Weg gehen ... Bisschen weiter oben positioniert und Überblick verschafft ... Der Jäger suchte mich ganz offensichtlich, schmiss ständig Leuchtfeuer zum Auktionator, während der Schamane noch ein paar Flames loswurde ... Mit einer mittlerweile netten Beute von insgesamt 10 Gratis-Klunkern und einem Gewinn von über 1000 Gold wäre der Gnom schon mehr als zufrieden gewesen, aber beflügelt durch die Flames und getrieben von endloser Gier sprang Wagi hinter ein Haus und nutze unentdeckt seinen Band der Kirin Tor um nach Dalaran zu gelangen ... Der Schamane bedachte mich im Minutentakt mit Flames, all diese Standard-Flames und die üblichen Floskeln, wie man sie schon aus dem Handelschannel kennt und die man heutzutage scheinbar auf dem Schulhof lernt ... Aus Respekt vor der deutschen Sprache werd ich diesen gemischten Kauderwelsch aus Schimpfwörtern, WoW-Fachausdrücken und echt fies misshandelten deutschen Wortbruchstücken nich wiedergeben, ich antwortete meisst auch garnich oder nur mit "lol" und schrieb ihm einmal, dass mir das Niveau zu low is ... Hat er leider nich verstanden xD ...

Nun war der Gnom in Dalaran, aber wer denkt dass es vorbei is, der irrt ^^ ... Ab in diese lavendelfarbene Bude in Dala, Port in die Höhlen der Zeit, wieder das treue Reittier bemüht und auf nach Gadgetzan ... Da is ja auch ein neutrales Auktionshaus, schnell wie der Wind unterwegs, zwischendurch unentwegt nachgeschaut, ob "MacKaugummi" noch in Beutebucht is ...Vorbei an Marin Noggengogger, die kleine Treppe runter und den Goblin angequatscht ...

Das Fenster geht auf, wie üblich wieder viel, viel Crap zu sehen, nach Seltenheit sortieren ... Und erneut 5 episch geschliffene Edelsteine für Lau, zusätzlich diesmal noch ein bisschen epische Munition, auch für nix und wieder nix ... Man, der Schamane muss sauer sein xD ...
"ich mach dich platt dann deine mutter dann deine ganze familie"
MacGeiler lädt euch in eine Gruppe ein.
Hahahaha, jezz will er bestimmt wissen wo ich bin, natürlich lehne ich ab ... Schnell raus aus dem Auktionshaus, und verstohlen auf diesen kleinen Hügel am Rande des Dorfes verdrückt ... Der erste 80er Horlder taucht auch schon sehr zeitnah auf, kommt aus dem Gasthaus ... Reitet sofort ins Auktionshaus ...
MacRoxxor lädt euch in eine Gruppe ein.
Abgelehnt ...
"wtf zeig dich du spinner"
Zwei weitere Hordler landen in Gadgetzan, alle rennen wie angestochen ums Auktionshaus, der Troll-Jäger kommt aus Richtung Höhlen der Zeit, schmeisst sein Leuchtfeuer vor die Kellertreppe ... Der Schamie mittlerweile in Dalaran, anscheinend voll im Enrage xD ...
MacBastelfritze lädt euch in eine Gruppe ein.
LOL, nö ! ^^ ... Wagi holt aus zum Gegenschlag ...
"Deine Kumpels sind genauso unterbelichtet wie du, die finden mich nich ..."
"man du [lieblingsflame] hast du nix zu tun oder was ich f%&$ dich du bist so scheisse ich finde dich und schlag dir deine verdammte fresse ein du [nochmal der selbe flame]"
"Interpunktion heisst das Zauberwort xD"
Fünf Hordler reiten mittlerweile kreuz und quer durch das beschauliche kleine Goblinstädtchen, nur um den Wagi zu finden ... Schurke sein is prima *lol* ...
MacSatzbaufailor lädt euch in eine Gruppe ein.
Abgelehnt mit den Worten "stell pls noch mehr Sachen ins AH, need Gold xD" ...
Der Spion-Schamie zündete nun Heldentum und stellte Totem der stürmischen Tastatur, er ging jezz völlig ab, Beleidigungen und Rechtschreibfehler flogen im Sekundentakt durch das Chatfenster ...
"nichmal flamen haste voll geskillt, was ? xD"
MacFlamor wird jetzt ignoriert.
Dann hat sich Wagi hinter einem Haus versteckt, während die "fünf Freunde" nach wie vor Gadgetzan auf den Kopf stellten, seinen wunderhübschen Ruhestein ausgepackt, kurz poliert und sich nach Dalaran geploppt ...
"man du [flame] regst mich auf ich f%&$ dich kaputt gib mein gold du [noch´n flame]" entfleuchte es einem frisch erstellten Nachtelfjäger namens Wagispast ...
"sag deinen Eimern bescheid, ich bin nich mehr in Tanaris, glaub die rennen da immer noch wie blöde rum und suchen mich xD"
Wagispast wird jetzt ignoriert.
Der kleine Klunkergnom benutzte eins der Portale in Dalaran um in eine der anderen Städte zu gelangen, seine genauso frisch wie gratis erbeuteten Gegenstände gleich gewinnbringend zu verscheuern ... Während Wagi dann weiterhin zugespamt und beleidigt wurde, machte er die Steine zu Gold, schrieb ein ausführliches Ticket und brachte den Meister des Flames dazu, sich noch mindestens 10 weitere Chars zu erstellen, um nach jedem "igno" seiner Meinung nach noch eins draufzusetzen ... Nach und nach blieben die armseeligen aber dennoch spassigen Flames aus, es wurde ruhig um den Kugelschreibertrickser ... Mittlerweile war schon ein wenig Zeit ins Land gezogen, der kleine grünhaarige Schurke bekam langsam Hunger ... Oh, ich hab Post vom Auktionshaus ... Wagi traute seinen Augen kaum, innerhalb kürzester Zeit alles verkauft, knapp 2000 Gold reicher als vorher, alles dank seines neuen "Spezialfreundes" ... Da muss man doch mal Danke sagen ... Ich schickte einen Brief an den MacTotem ...

"Moin Kollege ...

Echt dumm gelaufen was ? Nichts desto Trotz wollte ich mal herzlich Danke sagen, waren nette 1800g plus viel Stoff für ein gesalzenes Ticket ...
Man sieht sich in Tausendwinter, cucu ^^ ...

MfG
Wagi

P.S.: Gib nich alles auf einmal aus ! *lol*"

Als Anhang und als Zeichen meiner Dankbarkeit packte ich noch 5 Gold und einen dicken Fellkleidungsfetzen mit in den Brief ... Dann ging ich off ... Am Abend wieder on, hatte ich Post von Blizzard, sie hätten sich um mein Problem gekümmert ... Sauber ! xD ... Hab den MacFlamer seitdem leider nie wieder online gesehen ... Schade, würde mich mal interessieren, wie er den Brief fand xD ...

Und die Moral von der Geschicht: Ärger bloss den Wagi nicht ! xD 

Abschliessend würd ich sagen, gibt es eine wichtige Lektion, die man daraus lernen kann ...
In Beutebucht gibts 2 AHs xD ...

Diese Story is allen gewidmet, die nich mit dem Auktionshaus umgehen können  ...

(Wenn es dir gefallen hat, klicke bidde auf "positiv bewerten")

*


----------



## Imbads (20. Juli 2010)

Schön geschrieben, würd mich über mehr freuen. :-)


----------



## Schlaviner (20. Juli 2010)

haha wie geil xDD

Man sollte sich niemals mit Gnomen anlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regine55 (20. Juli 2010)

Eigentlich hatte ich kein bock die Wall of Text zu lesen, aber hab mich dann doch zu gezwungen. Hammer Geschichte xD 

9/10


----------



## Nikoxus (20. Juli 2010)

Genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zuckerbub (20. Juli 2010)

Geil 10/10


----------



## bexxter83 (20. Juli 2010)

Das is ja mal ne super Geschichte!
Echt passiert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10^^


----------



## Sir Wagi (20. Juli 2010)

bexxter83 schrieb:


> Das is ja mal ne super Geschichte!
> Echt passiert?
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, echt passiert, 100% wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

Um´s auf dem Niveau zu schreiben, damits auch der Kugelschreibermann versteht: Ich schwöre ! xD


----------



## bexxter83 (20. Juli 2010)

Darf ich das kopieren und unseren Gildies schicken? Die wollen auch was zum Lachen^^


----------



## Sir Wagi (20. Juli 2010)

Schick doch den Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## bexxter83 (20. Juli 2010)

Sir schrieb:


> Schick doch den Link
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Guter Plan^^


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (20. Juli 2010)

Sir schrieb:


> Um´s auf dem Niveau zu schreiben, damits auch der Kugelschreibermann versteht: Ich schwöre ! xD



Falsch, es wär doch eher: Ic Shwor oder? ich meine du hast die Rechtschreibfehler vergessen oder irre ich mich? =D


Geile Geschichte, und zeigt auch wie dämmlich manche Spieler sind. Nach dem 3stein oder so hät ich doch nix mehr rein gemacht Oo

10/10 =)

mfg, shadow


----------



## Himmeltau (20. Juli 2010)

Hehe,DAS nenne ich mal eine nette Geschichte.

Ich spiele selber Horde und hab einen Alli-Char zum handeln und es ist mir auch schon mal passiert das min wer was weggekauft hat (Weihnachtsschuhe). Aber was solls.Er hat sich gefreut und ich hab halt ein paar Stunden gewartet und später weiter gehandelt.

Schade das du nicht noch mehr Steine erwischt hast.Soviel Blödheit gehöhrt bestraft.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yokoono12 (20. Juli 2010)

Feiner Beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Musste wirklich lachen, hoffentlich hab ich auch mal so ein Glück!


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (20. Juli 2010)

hammer geil,hatte mal ne ähnliche situation aber damals mit den argentum pets,auch das st für 1 g bekommen und teuer verkauft 
auch von mir 10/10


----------



## Lord Gama (20. Juli 2010)

Sehr nice. So ist das mit der Horde *duckt sich*

Ich hätts nicht anders gemacht. Nicht provozieren lassen und hinterher zeigen wie sehr man sich darüber gefreut hat seine Bekanntschaft zu machen. 

;-)


----------



## Shinta (20. Juli 2010)

Haste gut gemacht xD


----------



## Falathrim (20. Juli 2010)

Hihi, die Geschichte gefällt mir *g*
So ist das eben, wenn man nicht schnell genug ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (20. Juli 2010)

Danke für das nachträgliche Geschenk zu meinem Tag.
Das ist mal wieder eine Geschichte, die man komplett lesen kann und lesen sollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und an so mancher Stelle musste ich doch sehr schmunzeln.


greetz


----------



## Manticorê (20. Juli 2010)

gut geschrieben 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grrhh (20. Juli 2010)

Auja, der Bobkessel - Boonkessel - Lolkessel.
Ich habe da einige Zeit auf Allianzseite gespielt, irgendwie vermisse ich die kleine Runde dort.
/jubeln, ich logge mal auf die beiden Chars die ich dort noch habe.
Tolle Story - egal ob echt oder nicht.
10/10


----------



## RedDevil96 (20. Juli 2010)

sehr gut geschrieben ...

gibt von mir auch 10 / 10 

ist aber auch geil wenn es wirklich so gelaufen ist xD


----------



## Stevesteel (20. Juli 2010)

sehr lustig geschrieben 10/10
Weiter so!


----------



## stolenname (20. Juli 2010)

Geniale Geschichte und in Sachen Eloquenz, der Genialität des Inhalts und Vorgehens ebenbürtig.^^


----------



## Warcus (20. Juli 2010)

Muuuuuahahahaha! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tja, das ist leider das Risiko, wenn man "Ware von einer Fraktion auf die andere verschifft".
Damit muss man halt rechnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber alleine das Niveau motiviert förmlich, wie Du weiter zu machen. "Isch schwör Alder, isch weiß, wo Dein Haus wohnt!"


----------



## White_Sky (20. Juli 2010)

Made my Day!^^

10/10


----------



## Tweetycat280 (20. Juli 2010)

Du schuldest mir.

1 Tastatur
1 Bildschirmreinigung
1 Kaffee

letzteren hat sich vor Lachen über o.g. Hardware verteilt

Thx einfach nur genial


----------



## DenniBoy16 (20. Juli 2010)

oh mann ... made my day

sowas echt genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




10/10


----------



## Fremder123 (20. Juli 2010)

Super geschrieben, wirklich sehr amüsant.^^


----------



## Izara (20. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 genial!


----------



## Muuhkuhh (20. Juli 2010)

jetzt noch real id und vor und zu name im forum und es gäb noch ne tolle geschichte


----------



## Redolan (20. Juli 2010)

Einfach nur Göttlich der text 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Juli 2010)

Durch die Menge an Text zunächst abgeschreckt hab ich mich dann doch zum Lesen durchgerungen (das lila hat mich motiviert)
und ich bin froh drum. 
Spitzen Geschichte - gut erzählt, lediglich kleine Überheblichkeitsanflüge könnten gemildert werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (20. Juli 2010)

Obwohl ich Horde-Spieler bin kann ich dazu nur eins sagen :

Sehr gut gemacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MewMewMewtu (20. Juli 2010)

Sehr nett geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mich würde interessieren warum unser MacDonalds die ganzen Sachen für so Spottpreise ins AH gestellt hat.
Wollte er sich mit den Paar Kupfer skill kaufen?


----------



## WoWevolution (20. Juli 2010)

Made my Day^^ hab mich weggeschmissen vor lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 glaub muss ich auch mal ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Rechtschreibfehler sind Spezialeffekte meiner Tastatur^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Juli 2010)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> Sehr nett geschrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das war ein üblicher Itemtausch zwischen Horde und Allie Char über das neutrale AH.


----------



## Muh-Q (20. Juli 2010)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> Sehr nett geschrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da beim neutralen AH riesen Abzüge gemacht werden hält man den Preis natürlich so gering wie möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PanHead (20. Juli 2010)

*bauchhaltvorlachen* DAUMEN HOCH!!!


----------



## Tweetycat280 (20. Juli 2010)

naja dann muß er 2 Accounts gehabt haben o Kumpel auf Hordenseite.

da man selber seine Sachen vom neutralen AH nicht mehr kaufen kann leider


----------



## Atinuviell (20. Juli 2010)

sehr schön...ich hätte es nich anders gemacht ^^


----------



## Sumeira (20. Juli 2010)

Absolute klasse ^^ Gz zum Gewinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluebarcode (20. Juli 2010)

drum trade ich im freien auktionshaus immer überteuert wenn ich meinem ally twink was schicken will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das geld bleibt ja in der familie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhenvar (20. Juli 2010)

aber btw du hättest das noch eine phase weiterkitzeln können...in winterspring in der ewigen warte gibs auch noch n auktionator!

und gut erzählt....daraus könnte man vlt sogar ne echte ermittler-kurzgeschichte über fraktionsschmuggel machen^^


----------



## Thyson93 (20. Juli 2010)

Absolut geile Story, einfach zum totlachen. xD Da sieht man wie hirnlos manche Menschen doch sein können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Mfg---------->Thyson93<----------gfM


----------



## dedennis (20. Juli 2010)

lol
schon lange nimmer so gelacht^^


----------



## fir3bug13 (20. Juli 2010)

ich wollt sie erst gar net lesen.. is aber so genial! xD

geil geschrieben.. und echt wert weiterzuerzählen... 

rogue ftw! 12/10 ^^


----------



## NBK-Darmok (20. Juli 2010)

Bluebarcode schrieb:


> drum trade ich im freien auktionshaus immer überteuert wenn ich meinem ally twink was schicken will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Bank nimmt auch ordentliche Abzüge -da bleibt einiges hängen. Hab mir mal selbst Geld über nen Kumpel zuschieben wollen, welches ich durch nen Itemverkauf auf der anderen Seite erhalten hatte. War eine Feder von 900g -100g ging ans AH!


----------



## Camô (20. Juli 2010)

Echt witzige Geschichte, Thumbs up!


----------



## Sir Wagi (20. Juli 2010)

Freue mich jezz schon wie sau über die vielen positiven Feedbacks xD ...


----------



## SilentBob23 (20. Juli 2010)

Einfach Genial !!! :-D


----------



## Nomisno (20. Juli 2010)

Hammer geil xD Hat der sich echt so viele twinks gemacht? xD

Und btw einem einzelnen Hordler brignt es in gadge nix, einen auf pvp zu machen - da greifen dich alle wachen an. Bei 5 Hordler schon wieder etwas anderes xD

11/10 xD


----------



## Tweetycat280 (20. Juli 2010)

Du kannst dich nun in einem Atemzug mit Damokles nenen.


Schade das es hier noch nicht sowas gibt wo die besten WoW-Story in einem Readonly Thread gespeichert werden


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Juli 2010)

Gut geschrieben und genau das ist der Grund, wieso ich keinen fraktionsübergreifenden Handel mache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer das Risiko eingeht, muss halt mit so was rechnen.


----------



## pirmin93 (20. Juli 2010)

Nunja, 3/10.
Find dein weder dein Verhalten, noch deine Schreibweise, noch deine unsagbar nervige Häufung an "xD" berauschend.
Bis zum 2. mal abzocken fand ich es witzig, danach wars ungefähr mit der selben Komplexität und Neuerung geschrieben, wie Blizzards Raidinstanzen :/


----------



## Ellesime (20. Juli 2010)

Auch wenn diese kleine Geschichte sehr erheiternd wirkt,zeigt sie doch erneut dass viele Spieler nicht in der Lage sind vernünftig miteinander zu reden.Alles artet sehr schnell in Flames aus.
Ich habe selbst auch schon mal Sachen auf diese Art an einen nicht geplanten Empfänger verloren.Der Unterschied hierzu war lediglich das eben jene Person durchaus mit sich reden liess.Der Ton macht hierbei die Musik oder anders ausgedrückt wenn ich jemanden erstmal beleidige dann fällt die Reaktion auf der Gegenseite natürlich auch entsprechend aus.
In meinem Fall hatten wir eine etwa 10 minütige sehr angenehme Unterhaltung und noch am gleichen Abend hatte ich meine Sachen in der Post.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (20. Juli 2010)

Sir schrieb:


> (Ja, in Beutebucht sind 2 xD)


3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hach ja genau das mag ich wenn man zufällig jem abpasst wenn man selber waren bewegen will.


----------



## ***gamex*** (20. Juli 2010)

meine erste Reaktion auf die Geschichte? LOL 10/10 hab mich halbe totgelacht... muss sagen stehe da auch ab und zu und schaue nach netten epic's meistens jedoch nur Tiefenrkristalle bzw 200er Items
hat mich gleich an sowas ähnliches erinnert nur nicht weniger Niveau los und naja war ne Frau xD habs dann aus höflichkeit zurückgegeben und Ticket vermeidet aba trotzdem zur Geschichte nochmal
1a mit sternchen hoffe auf Fortsetzung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nereo (20. Juli 2010)

Ich finds auch genial 9/10
1 punkt abzug für die ganzen "xD" (ab und zu okay aber nich dauernt in so nem text, aber ich hab da auch ein problem mit smileys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
am sonsten echt lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Wagi (20. Juli 2010)

pirmin93 schrieb:


> ...
> Find dein weder dein Verhalten, noch deine Schreibweise, noch deine unsagbar nervige Häufung an "xD" berauschend.
> ...


Mir eigentlich egal xD ... xD ... xD ...

Hab ein Item für lau gekauft, dann wurde ich beleidigt und hab dann weitergemacht ...
Aber egal, geh mal in den /2, Rechtschreibfehler verbessern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

Ich hätte demjenigen evtl. seinen Kram gegeben, bin meisstens nett ... Wie man in den Wald hineinruft ... Aber so nicht ! ... Und vor allem nich so einem ! ...

xD ... xD ... xD ...


----------



## ødan (20. Juli 2010)

Gut gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Genau wegen solcher Leute wechsel ich mit Cata zu Ally 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein ich verwandle meine chars nicht! Die sind mir heilig! Ich ziehe natürlich neu hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





***gamex*** schrieb:


> meine erste Reaktion auf die Geschichte? LOL 10/10 hab mich halbe totgelacht... muss sagen stehe da auch ab und zu und schaue nach netten epic's meistens jedoch nur Tiefenrkristalle bzw 200er Items
> hat mich gleich an sowas ähnliches erinnert nur nicht weniger Niveau los und naja war ne Frau xD habs dann aus höflichkeit zurückgegeben und Ticket vermeidet aba trotzdem zur Geschichte nochmal
> 1a mit sternchen hoffe auf Fortsetzung
> 
> ...



Tu doch nicht so, als wüsstest du nicht, dass es ein fetter, schwitzender 40jähriger war...


----------



## pirmin93 (20. Juli 2010)

Sir schrieb:


> Mir eigentlich egal xD ... xD ... xD ...
> 
> Hab ein Item für lau gekauft, dann wurde ich beleidigt und hab dann weitergemacht ...
> Aber egal, geh mal in den /2, Rechtschreibfehler verbessern
> ...



Ich hab nicht einmal deine Rechtscheibung kritierst :/.
Ich sage nur, dass mir dein Schreibstil nicht gefällt und dass es sich zäh liest, nachdem du zum x-ten mal sagst was für tolle Sachen du ihm abgezockt hast und wie er sich aufregt.


----------



## Sir Wagi (20. Juli 2010)

Aber so war´s leider ... Sorry dass ich die Geschichte weder "gepimpt" noch gekürzt hab ...


----------



## Aeiouz (20. Juli 2010)

xD geile Story

Made my Day


----------



## pirmin93 (20. Juli 2010)

Ich sag auch nicht, dass du lügst.
Ich sag nur dasses zäh zum Lesen ist.
Wenn mir jemand von seiner Großmutter erzählt und alels wahr ist, kanns doch auch für manche zäh sein.
Und bevor jemand sagt, ich soll doch dann nix schreiben, ich denke der TE ist auch nicht todunglücklich konstruktive Kritik zu hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (20. Juli 2010)

Gute 9/10 .
Solche Leute gehören einfach bestraft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Wagi (20. Juli 2010)

pirmin93 schrieb:


> Ich sag auch nicht, dass du lügst.
> Ich sag nur dasses zäh zum Lesen ist.
> Wenn mir jemand von seiner Großmutter erzählt und alels wahr ist, kanns doch auch für manche zäh sein.
> Und bevor jemand sagt, ich soll doch dann nix schreiben, ich denke der TE ist auch nicht todunglücklich konstruktive Kritik zu hören
> ...


Ok, hast Recht, ich geb mich geschlagen xD ...


----------



## LeWhopper (20. Juli 2010)

Super geschrieben. Habe alles gelesen ^_^

Nur eins Würde mich Interessieren. Hättest du ihm die Sachen wiedergegeben wenn er nett gefragt hätte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dramage (20. Juli 2010)

super story 10/10


----------



## Sir Wagi (20. Juli 2010)

Lichtseher schrieb:


> Super geschrieben. Habe alles gelesen ^_^
> 
> Nur eins Würde mich Interessieren. Hättest du ihm die Sachen wiedergegeben wenn er nett gefragt hätte?
> 
> ...


Hätte ich, wirklich ... Aber die erste Kontaktaufnahme seinerseits scheiterte im Ansatz ^^ ...


----------



## Evalor (20. Juli 2010)

Einfach nur TOP die Story.

Habe mich selten so amüsiert und das beste ist ja daran, das es nen alli erwicht hat.

Sollte dir mal wieder so was nettes passieren verliert keine Zeit und schreib wieder ne nette Story dazu.

MfG

Evalor


----------



## Petersburg (20. Juli 2010)

Hatt mich im gegensatz zu den Anderen hier nicht wirklich umgehauen, 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (20. Juli 2010)

pirmin93 schrieb:


> Ich sag nur dasses zäh zum Lesen ist.


Das kann aber auch vom Lesestil kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^

*huschundwech*


----------



## Sir Wagi (20. Juli 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Das kann aber auch vom Lesestil kommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mist, der Konter hätte meiner sein können xD ...


----------



## chriss95 (20. Juli 2010)

habe davon gehört der hat auf horde seite wie doof den handelschannel zugespammt was fürn wixxer du doch wärst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: sowas ist mir auch mal passiert nur das ich lvl 70 war und mich einer angeschrieben hat das ich ihm sien urmacht weggekauft hätte (auch für 1kupfer für die hordler ) (ich ahtte es nicht) darauf hin hat er mich komischer weise auf 3 twinks angeschrieben 
ich weis bis heute nciht wie er die namen bekommen hat :O


----------



## wildrazor09 (20. Juli 2010)

Du bist ein A*****, das ist dran an der Geschichte, du wusstest das er dami nur hin und herschieben wollte das Zeugs, aber du hast ihn einfach weiter geärgert, er konnte sich nicht beherrschen mit seinen Worten aber das A**** in der Geschichte bist du.


----------



## Reflox (20. Juli 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Du bist ein A*****, das ist dran an der Geschichte, du wusstest das er dami nur hin und herschieben wollte das Zeugs, aber du hast ihn einfach weiter geärgert, er konnte sich nicht beherrschen mit seinen Worten aber das A**** in der Geschichte bist du.



Hey ich hab den Schamanen gefuden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Wagi (20. Juli 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Du bist ein A*****, das ist dran an der Geschichte, du wusstest das er dami nur hin und herschieben wollte das Zeugs, aber du hast ihn einfach weiter geärgert, er konnte sich nicht beherrschen mit seinen Worten aber das A**** in der Geschichte bist du.


LOL ! ... Grüss Bob wenn du ihn siehst und lies nochmal richtig xD ...
Ich ahne woher du über 1000 Posts hast ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juli 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Du bist ein A*****, das ist dran an der Geschichte, du wusstest das er dami nur hin und herschieben wollte das Zeugs, aber du hast ihn einfach weiter geärgert, er konnte sich nicht beherrschen mit seinen Worten aber das A**** in der Geschichte bist du.



Ganz ehrlich ? Wayne ! Ich hätte es auch so gemacht und mich über das kostenlose Gold gefreut. :>

Geile Geschichte, die Erste, die ich auch bis zum Ende durchgelesen habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiter so, 11/10. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildrazor09 (20. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hey ich hab den Schamanen gefuden!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne ich bin er nicht, ich wäre auch nicht so ausgetickt, wie der aber wer klar denken kann, der weis das er gewusst hat warum das da so billig drin war und er es trotzdem gemacht.

Flamt mich ruhig, ihr wisst genau das der TE kein Engel war

Naja wenns aber für sich eine tolle beschäftigung ist, machs doch, uns lass es auch noch eskalieren indem du den dann noch weiter ärgerst, zum glück bin ich nicht auf deinem Server


----------



## White_Sky (20. Juli 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Du bist ein A*****, das ist dran an der Geschichte, du wusstest das er dami nur hin und herschieben wollte das Zeugs, aber du hast ihn einfach weiter geärgert, er konnte sich nicht beherrschen mit seinen Worten aber das A**** in der Geschichte bist du.



Als ich deinen Kommentar gelesen habe, dachte ich dass ich bescheuert sei.. (Halluzinationen ob du das ernst meinst / vll. ein Trübtraum oder sowas).
Schon allein die Erstreaktion dieses Spasten zeigt, dass er es verdient hat, so ausgeraubt zu werden.


----------



## Sir Wagi (20. Juli 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Flamt mich ruhig, ihr wisst genau das der TE kein Engel war


Hab ich nie behauptet ... Ich bin Schurke ... Lern lesen xD ...



White_Sky schrieb:


> ...
> Schon allein die Erstreaktion dieses Spasten zeigt, dass er es verdient hat, so ausgeraubt zu werden.


So siehts aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Kindgenius (20. Juli 2010)

-10/10

Arschloch-verhalten hoch 10. Hab grad echt keine Worte übrig, wie kann man sich dann auch noch toll fühlen.
Stell dir vor, das ist einer, der nur paar Stunden spielen kann, und in diesen Stunden hat er diese Steine gemacht, um seine aufgrund seiner Spielzeit armen Hordler ein wenig zu unterstützen.
Und dann kommst du und, ja, KLAUST ihm quasi diese Sachen.

Ohne Worte...

Achja, zu euch "Wayne"-leuten: Wenn ihr euren hart erarbeiteten Chopper (oder was auch immer) auf diesem Weg verliert, dann kommt mir bitte, BITTE, nicht mit "Buuhu der hat das und das gemacht und mich beleidigt buhu".


----------



## Sumeira (20. Juli 2010)

Engel nicht. Aber wenns im AH steht kann jeder machen was er will. Das Risiko das es jemand rauskauft ist da. Das hätte dem Schami auch bewusst sein müssen.


----------



## Nero!! (20. Juli 2010)

………………..,-~*’`¯lllllll`*~, 
…………..,-~*`lllllllllllllllllllllllllll¯`*-, 
………,-~*llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll*-, 
……,-*llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll.\ 
….;*`lllllllllllllllllllllllllll,-~*~-,llllllllllllllllllll\ 
…..\lllllllllllllllllllllllllll/………\;;;;llllllllllll,-`~-, 
…...\lllllllllllllllllllll,-*………..`~-~-,…(.(¯`*,`, 
…….\llllllllllll,-~*…………………)_-\..*`*;..) 
……..\,-*`¯,*`)…………,-~*`~.………….../ 
……...|/.../…/~,…...-~*,-~*`;……………./.\ 
……../.../…/…/..,-,..*~,.`*~*…………….*...\ 
…….|.../…/…/.*`...\...……………………)….)¯`~, 
…….|./…/…./…….)……,.)`*~-,……….../….|..)…`~-, 
……/./.../…,*`-,…..`-,…*`….,---…...\…./…../..|……...¯```*~- 
…...(……….)`*~-,….`*`.,-~*.,-*……|…/.…/…/…………\ 
…….*-,…….`*-,...`~,..``.,,,-*……….|.,*...,*…|…...\ 
……….*,………`-,…)-,…………..,-*`...,-*….(`-,…

krasse sache


----------



## White_Sky (20. Juli 2010)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> -10/10
> 
> Arschloch -vehalten hoch 10. Hab grad echt keine Worte übrig, wie kann man sich dann auch noch toll fühlen.
> Stell dir vor, das ist einer, der nur paar Stunden spielen kann, und in diesen Stunden hat er diese Steine gemacht, um seine aufgrund seiner Spielzeit armen Hordler ein wenig zu unterstützen.
> ...



JUNGE, ER IST SCHURKE
Er darf das rollenspielerisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /ironie off

Ich kopiere:
Schon allein die Erstreaktion dieses Spasten zeigt, dass er es verdient hat, so ausgeraubt zu werden.


----------



## wildrazor09 (20. Juli 2010)

Sir schrieb:


> Hab ich nie behauptet ... Ich bin Schurke ... Lern lesen xD ...
> 
> 
> So siehts aus
> ...



Du fühlst aber toll das gemacht zu haben. Und ich kann lesen und das mit großer Sicherheit nicht schlechter als du.


----------



## Malaya (20. Juli 2010)

0/10

Sich hier noch mit Diebstahl zu brüsten ist ja wohl mal unterste Schublade. Klar, der Typ ist nen Pfosten. Das rechtfertigt aber trotzdem keinen Diebstahl.



PS: Es gibt 3 AHs in Booty Bay, nicht 2...


----------



## wildrazor09 (20. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> JUNGE, ER IST SCHURKE
> Er darf das rollenspielerisch.
> 
> 
> ...



Wie ihr meint, lobt ihn weiter dafür und macht das Nach und wundert auch nicht wie sch**** die Community geworden ist


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Juli 2010)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Stell dir vor, das ist einer, der nur paar Stunden spielen kann, und in diesen Stunden hat er diese Steine gemacht, um seine aufgrund seiner Spielzeit armen Hordler ein wenig zu unterstützen.



Och nein, mir kommen gleich die Tränen. Der Arme! Der wollte die Steine natürlich nicht rüberschieben, um Profit daraus zu machen.


Solche Aktionen werden immer von Profitgier gesteuert. Gibt der TE ja selbst zu, dass es bei ihm genauso war. Finde ich weder gut noch schlecht, ist halt die freie Marktwirtschaft bei WoW... Actio und Reactio.


----------



## Kindgenius (20. Juli 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Och nein, mir kommen gleich die Tränen. Der Arme! Der wollte die Steine natürlich nicht rüberschieben, um Profit daraus zu machen.



Klägliche Ironie. Was habe ich denn in meinem Satz geschrieben?

Ja, schade, virtuelle Wirtschaft. Fehlende Anfechtung usw.


----------



## chriss95 (20. Juli 2010)

höfflich fragen dann bkommt mans wieder


----------



## White_Sky (20. Juli 2010)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Klägliche Ironie. Was habe ich denn in meinem Satz geschrieben?
> 
> Ja, schade, virtuelle Wirtschaft. Fehlende Anfechtung usw.



Woher willst du nicht wissen, ob der Schami seine Beute nicht geninjialootet hat?


----------



## Willtaker (20. Juli 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Du bist ein A*****, das ist dran an der Geschichte, du wusstest das er dami nur hin und herschieben wollte das Zeugs, aber du hast ihn einfach weiter geärgert, er konnte sich nicht beherrschen mit seinen Worten aber das A**** in der Geschichte bist du.



natürlich ist bder TE irgendwie böse, aber doch auch schlau! 

und wenn du ehrlich bist, dann musst selbst du zuegeben, dass jener shami wirklich dumm ist, wenn er immer und immer wieder neues zeug reinstellt oder?


----------



## dudubaum (20. Juli 2010)

Imbads schrieb:


> Schön geschrieben, würd mich über mehr freuen. :-)



+++++


----------



## Jester (20. Juli 2010)

Malaya schrieb:


> 0/10
> 
> Sich hier noch mit Diebstahl zu brüsten ist ja wohl mal unterste Schublade. Klar, der Typ ist nen Pfosten. Das rechtfertigt aber trotzdem keinen Diebstahl.
> 
> ...



Freunde! Wir alle spielen ein mmoRPg!
Roleplay! Und natürlich sind dann solche Aktionen erlaubt! 
Solange man nichts klaut darf man mit seinen oder fremden Items machen was man will!
Und in dem Moment indem er die Sachen ins AH gestellt hat, sind die Steine der "freien Marktwirtschaft" Azeroths unterworfen, sein Pech also.

Das hat also nichts mit "Arschloch" oder was zu tun, er war eben ein stückweit schlauer als sein Mitspieler, also darf er sich drüber freuen.


----------



## bexxter83 (20. Juli 2010)

Außerdem hätte ers ja vielleicht zurück gegeben, wenn der Typ freundlich gefragt und nicht gleich losgeflamt hätte.


----------



## The Reptil (20. Juli 2010)

geile Geschichte 

an die ganzen flamer das AH ist keine privater Schieber Bereich wenn jemand was günstig rein stehlt darf es jeder kaufen


----------



## Kindgenius (20. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Woher willst du nicht wissen, ob der Schami seine Beute nicht geninjialootet hat?



Steine ninjalooten? Wo?

/Edit: Ok, nehmen wir an, es wären nicht Steine. Dann wäre es aus meiner Sicht schon gerechfertigt, so beklaut zu werden.



> Das hat also nichts mit "Arschloch" oder was zu tun, er war eben ein stückweit schlauer als sein Mitspieler, also darf er sich drüber freuen.



Schlauer. 
Mag sein, aber gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## m1chel (20. Juli 2010)

Wie sie ihn auf den ersten Seiten noch bewundern und 10/10 schreiben und zu Schluss das genaue Gegenteil behaupten ...
Buffed eben..


Ich an der Stelle des TE würde es genau so machen.
Wie er schon sagte ist er ein bekannte Spion/Flamer ka was.
Und wenn man das so im AH macht selber Schuld


----------



## Grushdak (20. Juli 2010)

Kann man sich auch mal normal ausdrücken - ohne Beleidigungen wie Arschloch oder Spasten?!!
Wenn nicht, gibt's "Tickets". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da könnt Ihr es noch so schön reden, Ihr würdet nicht so reagieren ... wie der in der Geschichte.
Wer in seinen ersten Antwortposts auf diese Geschichte so reagiert, wird , wenn er der "Abgezogene wäre", genauso reagieren.
Da bin ich mir so ziemlich sicher.

greetz


----------



## Quadlipub (20. Juli 2010)

@ Kindgenius,

nur mal vorweg eines zur Erinnerung:



Sir schrieb:


> *Und wär es nich so schon schwer genug, haben wir da so einen tollen 80er Spion auf Seiten der Allianz und dieser gibt dann während den einzelnen Schlachten Informationen an die Horde weiter
> *


*
*
Ich nehme mal an, dass Du den Part überlesen hast, denn sonst wärst Du wohl kaum auf die Idee gekommen, dass das nur ein armer hart arbeitender Spieler ist, dem ganz übel mitgespielt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorausgesetzt (und ich gestehe, dass ich das dem TE glaube), dass die Person als "Spion" bekannt ist. Dann weiß ich also sofort, dass ich mich mit jmd. herumschlagen muß, der alles andere als ein Kind von Traurigkeit ist. Denn der scheut sich nicht, auf einem Server, auf dem eine Fraktion (und da ist es imho völlig egal welche) zahlenmäßig schon im Hintertreffen ist, dort auch noch als Zecke im Pelz zu fungieren ... imho ohne Worte!

Nur mal rein Interesse halber ... wie würdest Du Dich denn verhalten, wenn Du gleich mit üblen Beschimpfungen bombardiert wirst? Ich gestehe, dass ich nicht so altruistisch veranlagt bin, dass ich komplett ausschalten könnte, was ich von diesem Speziellen Gegenüber halte! Im Normalfall würde ich - wenn ich denn nett angeflüstert werde - solche Sachen zurückgeben. Aber bei so einem?? Nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Ei hat sich der Knilch mit seinem Verhalten selber gelegt. 

cu


----------



## iceman_ger (20. Juli 2010)

Also ich finde es schon nicht so schlimm. Es stand im AH und gut. 

Ich hab auch mal das Glück gehabt das einer das Uldaur Schild 2x für 900G ins AH gestellt hat obwohl der Marktpreis bei 9000G lag. Also gekauft und dann für je 
8900G losgeworden. Ich hab mir dann schön einen Chopper vom Gewinn geholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist halt so in der virtuellen Marktwirtschaft und er ist Schurke und darf fies sein.


----------



## White_Sky (20. Juli 2010)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Steine ninjalooten? Wo?



Keine Ahnung wie man die herstellt, spiele kein WoW momentan mehr. Vielleicht Mats geklaut oder so?

War außerdem nur 'ne Vermutung......


----------



## Reflox (20. Juli 2010)

Hack dass erinnert mich an meine Aktionen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (20. Juli 2010)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Schlauer.
> Mag sein, aber gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit?



Das Gold rübertransen. Irgendetwas überteuert reinstellen: tadaa, rührt keine Sau an.
Wenn man Items rübertauscht, dann sollte jedem klar sein, dass so etwas passieren. Erstreaktion -> hätt ich auch so gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoriumobi (20. Juli 2010)

Naja, wär ich der Typ beim Auktionator gewesen hätt ich mich auch geärgert, aber dann gefragt, ob man die Sachen zurück haben kann.

Bei einem Nein hätt ich mich noch mehr geärgert, hätte die ganze Aktion dann aber eben auf einen späteren Zeitpunkt verschoben.

Insofern war die Aktion zwar nicht nett, aber lustig, vor allem so wie sie geschrieben wurde! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man sollte da jetzt auch keine moralische Todsünde draus machen! ^^


----------



## Tokenlord (20. Juli 2010)

Ich sags mal so:
Moralisch gesehen finde ich beide Parteien nicht wirklich berauschend.

Der Text ist allerdings gut geschrieben und ich kann ehrlich gesagt beide Reaktionen verstehen. Ja vielleicht hätte ich es genauso gemacht (Bis zu einem gewiisen Grad).

Was ich witzig finde ist wie organisiert das alles ist. oO
"Kopfgeldjäger" auf den Hals gehetzt und hin und hergeportet wie wild.

Booty Bay Mafia xD


----------



## No_ones (20. Juli 2010)

Sir schrieb:


> *
> Morgens halb 10 in Azeroth ...*


Yeay ! Knoppers Time !


----------



## Imbageif (20. Juli 2010)

Moralisch gesehen natürlich nicht ganz ok aber erstens heißt es nicht, wenn ich einen gegenstand für 1 kupfer reinstell dass es alle anderen von der teilame der auktion ausschließt, also ganz klar wer zuerst kommt hat glück gehabt, es ist nicht verboten gegenstände für 1 kupfer zu kaufen im AH. 

Normalerweise hätte man sich natürlich auch einigen können, aber wenn man gleich so geflamed wird hätte ich auch das zeug nicht zurück gegeben. 

Ich bin ganz ehrlich, ich bin auch meist nicht allzu gut bei kasse ich hätte mir das sach auch geschnappt, gelegenheit macht diebe, bzw in dem fall wie gesagt ist es ja nichtmal geklaut. 

btw abgesehen von den XD sehr unterhaltsam geschrieben


----------



## Weitimwald (20. Juli 2010)

Also ich habe noch nirgendwo etwas gelesen, das es verboten ist, Schnäppchen im AH zu machen.
Auch habe ich noch nirgendwo etwas von einem ungeschriebenen Gesetz gehört, das man solche Auktionen einfach stehen lassen sollte.
Ich hätte ohne zu zögern sofort gekauft, würde aber auch in so einem Fall mit mir reden lassen, für den Fall es würde sich jemand melden der mich nett um Rückgabe bittet.
Wie ich aber gelesen habe, wurde sofort in die unterste Schublade gegriffen und ich kann die Reaktion vom Threadersteller nur verstehen.
Wenn mich jemandwegen soetwas beleidigt, würde ich seine mangelnde Intelligenz maßlos ausschöpfen und demjenigen soviel wie möglich vor der Nase wegschnappen.

Vielen Dank für diese ausführlich geschriebene Geschichte


----------



## Vågor1 (20. Juli 2010)

Da der TE eingräumt hat, dass er alles zurückgegeben hätte, sofern der Verkäufer höflich geblieben wäre, gibts hier keinen Grund zu weinen.....
Wenn man so ein Schnäppchen findet und sofort geflamed wird, dann hätte ich wohl dasselbe gemacht. 
Schurken sind schon was tolles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## TheGui (20. Juli 2010)

10/10



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (20. Juli 2010)

Die Geschichte ist ganz witzig und gut geschrieben. Die Tatsache ansich würd ich deinerseits kindisch finden wenn dich die 2 anderen Typen nicht dermassen primitiv und kindisch geflamed hätten. Wenn sie dich einfach höflich gebeten hätten damit aufzhören und du trotzdem weiter machst wärst du in meinen Augen kindisch. Aber da die 2 selber solche Kinder sind: Made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Priester (20. Juli 2010)

Ja hab deine geschichte auch gelesen. Also ich muß sagen nach deinem verhalten und wie du den text geschrieben hast bis ein einen Dreck besser als der Flamer selbst. Auch wenns legal war solltest du einfach etwas Menschlicher an solch einer Sache herantreten. Und dann noch einen fred hier zu veröffentlichen und doch nur mehr das allerletzte. Eigentlich gehörst du auch 1 woche gebannt um mal darüber nachzudenken das man sich so nicht verhalten sollte.

Ich habe mal 15000 gold in meinen Briefkasten gehabt. Wurde falsch versendet. Nach 2 stunden ist ein wisper gekommen und darin stand das es ein fehler vom versender war. Geld wurde zurückgeschickt und 2 min drauf waren 2000 gold in meinen briefkasten mit einem danke.
Was meinst wie ich mich da gefühlt habe einfach ein mensch zu sein? Aber da dieses gefühl ja scheinbar nicht mehr wichtig ist heuzutage werden eben solche dinge abgezogen.

Meine Meinung zu dem ganzen: Schämen sollte man sich sowas wie dich zu kennen. Schlimm Schlimm was die kinder heuzutage als lustig ansehen....


----------



## The Reptil (20. Juli 2010)

naja die wollten doch Gegenstände von einer Fraktion zur anderen transen ein durchaus fragwürdiger Vorgang 

wie gesagt ich bin der Meinung wenn ich was ins ah stelle dann darf das jeder kaufen punkt wenn jemand krumme dinger dreht und ich ihn dabei störe selber schuld soll er halt keinen scheiß im ah machen


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Juli 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Ja hab deine geschichte auch gelesen. Also ich muß sagen nach deinem verhalten und wie du den text geschrieben hast bis ein einen Dreck besser als der Flamer selbst. Auch wenns legal war solltest du einfach etwas Menschlicher an solch einer Sache herantreten. Und dann noch einen fred hier zu veröffentlichen und doch nur mehr das allerletzte. Eigentlich gehörst du auch 1 woche gebannt um mal darüber nachzudenken das man sich so nicht verhalten sollte.
> 
> Ich habe mal 15000 gold in meinen Briefkasten gehabt. Wurde falsch versendet. Nach 2 stunden ist ein wisper gekommen und darin stand das es ein fehler vom versender war. Geld wurde zurückgeschickt und 2 min drauf waren 2000 gold in meinen briefkasten mit einem danke.
> Was meinst wie ich mich da gefühlt habe einfach ein mensch zu sein? Aber da dieses gefühl ja scheinbar nicht mehr wichtig ist heuzutage werden eben solche dinge abgezogen.
> ...



Es war sicher auch ein Versehen, den Kram für 1 Kupfer ins AH rein zu setzen. 


Quatsch, der wollte fraktionsübergreifend handeln und einen dicken Gewinn einstreichen, da kam ihm jemand dazwischen. Passiert beim AH-Geschäft täglich... er wusste ja, worauf er sich einlässt.


----------



## Vixxa (20. Juli 2010)

Sir schrieb:


> *MacBastelfritze lädt euch in eine Gruppe ein.
> *



Mein Gott, hab ich ordentlich gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich komm nich auf den Fernsehhelden den Du meinst.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Godan LiHar (20. Juli 2010)

Sir schrieb:


> * Abschliessend würd ich sagen, gibt es eine wichtige Lektion, die man daraus lernen kann ...
> In Beutebucht gibts 2 AHs xD ...
> *



Es gibt sogar 3:
- vor der Bank
- beim Raketenhühnchen
- unten im Haus


PS: geile Story


----------



## Quadlipub (20. Juli 2010)

Vixxa schrieb:


> Aber ich komm nich auf den Fernsehhelden den Du meinst..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmmm ... jetzt mal so völlig OT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ich will ja kein Namecalling betreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ... schau Dir mal den Link hier an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## No_ones (20. Juli 2010)

namecalling bei "helden" ? xD ich dachte das ist nur bei spielern verbote oO


----------



## Quadlipub (21. Juli 2010)

hihi ... da hast Du natürlich auch wieder recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saberclaw (21. Juli 2010)

Obs jetz echt is oder nicht, es is sehr lustig zu lesen.

Dummheit muss bestraft werden und wer Fraktions übergreifend per neutralem AH "Geld" verschicken will, der muss mit dem Risiko leben, dass ein Wagi net lange fackelt^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. Juli 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Meine Meinung zu dem ganzen: Schämen sollte man sich sowas wie dich zu kennen. Schlimm Schlimm was die kinder heuzutage als lustig ansehen....



Meine Herren schwebst du weit oben.

Wenn der Junge jetzt berichtet hätte, wie lustig die alten Omis hingefallen sind, denen er die Handtaschen geklaut hat, könnte ich deine Empörung ja verstehen, aber dein moralisches Aufbegehren steht in keinem Verhältnis zum Anlass!


----------



## Bremgor (21. Juli 2010)

Coole Geschichte, wenn wahr vielleciht etwas Assi, aber irgendwo auch verdient. Warum passiert das nicht mal mir? Auf jeden Fall danke für die Versüßung des Tages und ein dickes

10/10​von mir!​


----------



## Duselette (21. Juli 2010)

Jeder der hier den Te verdammt und beschimpft, sollte sich klar sein, dass er im Endeffekt nur Sachen aufgekauft hat, die im ÖFFENTLICHeN Auktionshaus für jeden Mitspieler frei kaufbar waren. Wenn die Helden das ganze clever einfädeln wollen und ihre Sachen so von einer auf die andere fraktion verscherbeln wollen, dann sollen sie sich des Risikos bewusst sein.

Wie viele stellen Sachen (unwissend) unter dem Händler-Aufkaufspreis ins AH. Ich scanne das tagtäglich, und da kommen immer ein paar Gold zusammen. und nein, ich schreibe den armen keinen Brief, dass sie das zu billig verkauft haben (inkl. AH-Gebühr...). 

Er hat gegen keine (!) Regeln des Spiels verstossen. Er hat keinen Spieler übers Ohr gehauen, nur die Dummheit anderer schamlos ausgenutzt... also richtig schurkisch


----------



## Shadria (21. Juli 2010)

10/10...... eine sehr nette Geschichte die obendrein auch noch wunderbar geschrieben wurde! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke für die kurzweilige Geschichte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (21. Juli 2010)

Auch hier nochmal 8/10


----------



## Raindog (21. Juli 2010)

Der Stoff aus dem epische Legenden sind. Noch Jahre nach dem Fall von WoW werden die Barden vom kleinen Gnom singen, und davon wie er die Horde aufs Kreuz gelegt hat.

Über Schreibweise und Satzbau will ich mich nicht auslassen. Auch weerde ich keine Punkte vergeben. Ich ergötze mich an der Vorstellung, wie Freund Schamane mit Schaum vor dem Mund seine Tastatur zerbissen hat.

Sehr schön.


Howling Dog *_awwwwuuuuuu_*


----------



## Quadlipub (21. Juli 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Ich habe mal 15000 gold in meinen Briefkasten gehabt. Wurde falsch versendet. Nach 2 stunden ist ein wisper gekommen und darin stand das es ein fehler vom versender war. Geld wurde zurückgeschickt und 2 min drauf waren 2000 gold in meinen briefkasten mit einem danke.


Aber schau mal .... Du wurdest angeflüstert und ich nehme mal an, dass der Whisper nett formuliert war, oder? Was hättest Du denn gemacht, wenn Du gleich beschimpft worden wärst? "Hey Du Kackboon, wie kannst Du es wagen einen Char zu erstellen, der so ähnlich klingt wie mein dritter Bankchar? Los mach mal und schick mir das verschissene Gold zurück, das Du Dir unter den Nagel gerissen hast" 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Der schrieb:


> Was meinst wie ich mich da gefühlt habe einfach ein mensch zu sein? Aber da dieses gefühl ja scheinbar nicht mehr wichtig ist heuzutage werden eben solche dinge abgezogen.


Nein, das Gefühl ist heutzutage immer noch wichtig (mir jedenfalls) - aber wie oben schon gesagt ... wie es in den Wald ruft, so schallt es heraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Der schrieb:


> Meine Meinung zu dem ganzen: Schämen sollte man sich sowas wie dich zu kennen. Schlimm Schlimm was die kinder heuzutage als lustig ansehen....


??? Was bitte schön ist schlimm daran, wenn man sich darüber amüsiert, dass ein (nach Aussage des TE) "Nicht-netter-Spieler" eines Realms einen Bock schießt und dann auch noch so dumm ist, einen anderen Spieler übel zu flamen? Wenn Du das als "schlimm schlimm" ansiehst, dann hänge ich an dem Fliegenfänger - aber das hat nichts mit "Kindern" zu tun (ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich älter bin als Du <- aber das ist in diesem Zusammenhang auch völlig irrelevant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Haldír-Jäger (21. Juli 2010)

Wirklich gut geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einfach genial, so gelacht hab ich lange nicht mehr.

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## Jariel1994 (21. Juli 2010)

Hey Buffies,

Also bissel Assi wars schon, weil ich mein entweder der hat ein paar stunden/tage Bann bekommen oder sein Accaunt wurde gleich gebannt. Und klar war es dämlich von dem aber ihn dann so fertig zu machen...unnötig, bei den ersten Steinen hättest ihn schon genug gedemütigt. Das er einen Ausraster bekam...verständlich würdest du ja auch ne?

Die Geschichte ist sehr gut geschrieben abgesehn von bissel vielen xD's...8/10

Trotzdem...vill. hat der Typ seinen Accaunt nimmer, vill. aber auch besser so (der Typ muss echt bekloppt sein...)
Aber wie gesagt...ziemlich Assozial von dir.

Mfg Jariel


----------



## Lovac (21. Juli 2010)

Nett Nett nur wenn ER nett gefragt hätte würde ich ihm die Steine zurück geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxhajoxx (21. Juli 2010)

Ich finds gar nicht asozial wie schon geschrieben AH Mechanik
Hatte mal nen ILVL 200 Lilanen zu Anfang Wotlk stand für 1000g drin und für 50 gebot, da hab ich aus Spaß geboten und habs dann bekommen und gewinnbringend Verkauft, hab auch keine Flames oder so bekommen. 
Wer so etwas macht und nicht aufpasst hat es nicht anders verdient.
An Stelle des Schamanen hätte ich einfach 1-2 Stunden gewartet bis neue Sachen reinstellen is doch logisch das wenn es einmal klappt der andere es weiter versucht.
Geschichte hat mir sehr gefallen 10/10


----------



## Aggropip (21. Juli 2010)

MacSatzbaufailor einfach geil xDDDDDD 

btt: Coole Geschichte hat mir echt spass gemacht das zu lesen. Post pls so sachen täglich damit rettest du meinen tag   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schokrän (21. Juli 2010)

Wagi macht doch nur seiner Klasse aller Ehre! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deine Geschichte verdient, meines Erachtens, 10 / 10, denn sie war sehr Humorvoll und interessant, besonders der Name ist einfach nur passend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Das schlägt jede Witz Seite in einer Zeitung!

Es gibt da ja so einen netten Satz den ich immer wieder gerne höre, viele werden ihn kennen: Nimm was du kriegen kannst und gebe nichts wieder zurück! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








... *Sing* Der Wagi hat die Taschen voll,
 	Glänzen tut es wundervoll, 	
 	Spricht der Hordler nur noch Dreck,
 Ist nicht schlimm, ich finds nett! ... *Pfeif*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krezton (21. Juli 2010)

Geh mal Dienstagnacht so um 2.57 ca zum AH nach beutebucht da wird getranst was das zeug hält Da stehen teilweise chopper für 200-300 Gold drinnen


----------



## Da-Pusher (21. Juli 2010)

Nachdem der erste Stein weg gekauft wurde hätte er direkt aufhören können zu transen. Wenn er dann weiter macht: fail-


----------



## stsneh (21. Juli 2010)

Also aus deiner Sicht hätte ich mir bestimmt auch den Arsch abgelacht un weitergemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aus der Sicht des Hordler hätte ich mich auch etwas aufgeregt auch wenn ich die Flames weggelassen hätte ^^


----------



## Renox Scarblade (21. Juli 2010)

Klasse Geschichte,hab mich beömmelt vor Lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (21. Juli 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Ich habe mal 15000 gold in meinen Briefkasten gehabt. Wurde falsch versendet. Nach 2 stunden ist ein wisper gekommen und darin stand das es ein fehler vom versender war. Geld wurde zurückgeschickt und 2 min drauf waren 2000 gold in meinen briefkasten mit einem danke.
> Was meinst wie ich mich da gefühlt habe einfach ein mensch zu sein? Aber da dieses gefühl ja scheinbar nicht mehr wichtig ist heuzutage werden eben solche dinge abgezogen.
> 
> Meine Meinung zu dem ganzen: Schämen sollte man sich sowas wie dich zu kennen. Schlimm Schlimm was die kinder heuzutage als lustig ansehen....




Wie du selber sagtest, kam ein Wisper das es ein Fehler war. Und nicht: " Ey,Alda du Bas*art, was soll diese scheiße?! Gibt mir mein Goldzzurück du H******hn" Etc.
Ich würde gern ma wissen wie du da regiert hättest. 
Wenn man den Text nur halb/Nicht richtig liest (oder einfach ignoriert) sollte man kein Kommentar abgeben, der so ein wichtiges Detail enthält


----------



## Doofkatze (21. Juli 2010)

Die Geschichte finde ich schön, das ganze ist von der Wortwahl auch ganz gut erzählt, ABER (ja, sowas muss ja mal gesagt sein) extrem störend finde ich wirklich die "xD" und "*lol*", die gefühlt nach jedem Satz auftauchen. Ich meine, ich schreibe ja selbst sehr viel mit solchen Zeichen, aber hier im Forum erscheint es mir wie das Lachen im Hintergrund, welches man von den alten amerikanischen Sitcoms kennt.

Daher muss ich leider zumindest ein Pünktchen abziehen und bewerte nur noch mit 9/10


----------



## campino76 (21. Juli 2010)

*hehe* echt genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

einfach nur LOOOOOOOOOL
^^

MFG Cedric


----------



## Shadria (21. Juli 2010)

Krezton schrieb:


> Geh mal Dienstagnacht so um 2.57 ca zum AH nach beutebucht da wird getranst was das zeug hält Da stehen teilweise chopper für 200-300 Gold drinnen



So so.... Chopper.... und wer soll den kaufen? Die andere Fraktion? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Chopper können nur Rassen der Allianz nutzen.... den Feuerstuhl nur Rassen der Horde....


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (21. Juli 2010)

Shadria schrieb:


> So so.... Chopper.... und wer soll den kaufen? Die andere Fraktion?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hm... Hab keinen Plan wie das läuft aber wär es möglich das der sich umwandelt? Die Mats sind doch sicher die selben oder? Das ein Chopper für 300 G drin steht kann ich mir allerdings nich vorstellen denn ob nu 300 g oder 1 c... Wenn der an den falschen geht is echt mies^^


----------



## Sagmentus (21. Juli 2010)

Was ne geile Story =)

Tja Gnome kriegen doch noch die Weltherrschaft^^


----------



## Shadria (21. Juli 2010)

SpecialFighter84 schrieb:


> Hm... Hab keinen Plan wie das läuft aber wär es möglich das der sich umwandelt?
> ...



Also der Chopper wandelt sich nicht in einen Feuerstuhl um (bzw. umgekehrt).... definitiv!

Es gibt inzwischen etliche Ausrüstungsgegenstände die sind nur für die Allianz bzw. Horde nutzbar. 

Beispiel: Ramponierter Schwertgriff bzw. Ramponierter Schwertgriff (jemand aus der Gilde hat den über das AH "rübergehandelt", Fazit -> auf der Seite der gegnerischen Fraktion nicht nutzbar)


----------



## Sagmentus (21. Juli 2010)

Der Thread hat mich ungemein motiviert mal ins Neutrale AH zuschauen^^

Wenn die Server dann mal wieder on sind...


----------



## Pilani (21. Juli 2010)

ich find die story sehr gut!
diese mischung aus "fantasy"-erzählung auf der einen, und die ingame-umgangssprache auch der anderen
ist stellenweise wirklich für nen lacher gut.

10 sterne (mit zuckerwatte oben drauf)


----------



## MadPat/3 (21. Juli 2010)

...hier bekommen es manche Leute echt nicht gebacken;

den TE als mies und Assozial zu beschimpfen, mal abgesehen von der Schreibweise geht es ja um den Inhalt der Geschichte.

Auktionshäuser werden zum handeln benutzt, und wenn Blizzard wollte, daß man Geld zwischen den Fraktionen verschicken soll, hätten sie es über den Briefkasten ermöglicht.

Es ist ein MMORPG bei dem 2 Fraktionen GEGENEINANDER Spielen, daß bezieht sich nicht nur auf 1k Winter oder Open PvP, sondern auch auf solche Aktionen.

Die Leute die hier den TE runtermachen und sein Verhalten beschimpfen würden natürlich bei ähnlichen Aktionen im RL (z.B. ebay) genauso ehrenvoll sich verhalten
und den Auktionsersteller ne e-mail schreiben, daß seine Ware viel zu billig angeboten wird; Nein, ihr würden das Ding kaufen und gewinnbringend verkaufen.

Es ist und bleibt ein Spiel, es wurde keinem hier irgendwie Schaden zugefügt oder dergleichen. 

MfG

Maddy


----------



## Hordst (21. Juli 2010)

Moin





 ich Spiel zwar selbst Horde aber der hatte es nicht besser verdient!!




 Daumen hoch tolle story 10/10

Mfg

Hordst


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (21. Juli 2010)

das is echt geil!
muss man sagen...
ehrlich? hätte nicht anders gehandelt an deiner stelle!!!
weil wer so dumm is.. der hats net anders verdient!!!

wenn er angemessen reagiert hätte wie " Hey du... das was du da für 1 kupfer grade im AH gekauft hast gehört mir. würdest du es mir bitte wieder zurück geben? " oder so ind er art, dann hätte ich es vielleicht zurück gegeben aber so..
un so dumm wie die sin, als weiter machen... ohman... das zeug von unfassbarer DUMMHEIT und mehr net!

als ein hoch auf dich!!!

12/10 ;D


----------



## bruderelfe (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
Ich bin da zwigespalten, ic glaube auch hätte man dich nett angeschrieben hättest du das teil nimmer rausgegeben, du hättest ihm vllt die anderen tile net geklaut das first teil hättest du bealten, aber sowas vcon 100 pro, und dein verhlaten glänzt auch nicht, Wenn er dich spmt etc gibts ticket aber du musst es ihm nicht gleichtun und es zurückmachen, du hast net geflammt, du hast ihn dafür bekaut, und dann noch flessig dich beim gm ausgeheult!

Wäre ich der gewesen, hätte ich dich einmal frendlich gebeten, hättest du mir ein teil net wiedergegeben sch.. drauf ein paar gol weg hättest du aber weitergeklaut, hätte ich ein gm ticket geschrieben!!!


----------



## The Reptil (21. Juli 2010)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich bin da zwigespalten, ic glaube auch hätte man dich nett angeschrieben hättest du das teil nimmer rausgegeben, du hättest ihm vllt die anderen tile net geklaut das first teil hättest du bealten, aber sowas vcon 100 pro, und dein verhlaten glänzt auch nicht, Wenn er dich spmt etc gibts ticket aber du musst es ihm nicht gleichtun und es zurückmachen, du hast net geflammt, du hast ihn dafür bekaut, und dann noch flessig dich beim gm ausgeheult!
> 
> Wäre ich der gewesen, hätte ich dich einmal frendlich gebeten, hättest du mir ein teil net wiedergegeben sch.. drauf ein paar gol weg hättest du aber weitergeklaut, hätte ich ein gm ticket geschrieben!!!



rofl was willst in so einem Fall ein Ticket schreiben bekommst maximal selbst eine Verwarnung

1. der TE hat nix geklaut der Ersteller der auktion hat ja sein geld bekommen 

2. du versuchst items/gold von einer Fraktion zu anderen in einer nicht vorgesehen weise zu transferieren wenn bliz gewollt hätte das du zwischen deinen chars einfach so handeln kannst hätten sie es eingebaut


----------



## Sleeples (21. Juli 2010)

hammer geile Story...

Sorry, wer so dumm ist, und dann trotzdem weiter fleissig Auktionen erstellt, dem.... ja was macht man eigentlich mit dem??? weiter abkaufen, was zu billig ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber app. Rechtschreibung... naja, ist scheinbar nicht nur auf besagtem Bobkessel so, wo ich selbst noch eine Muhkuh am wackeln habe. nein, es scheint nicht einmal mehr WoW-abhängig zu sein... Rechtschreibung (in diesem Falle wohl eher Falschschreibung) wird nun mehr denn je plattformübergreifend sogar in Foren pupliziert. Und der Otto-Normal-User soll sich dann die passenden Satzbruchstücke zurechtbasteln? öhm, nö, sorry sowas les ich gar net mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber mal btt:

glückwunsch zu dem schnellen gewinnbringendem Einkauf... und zum Post hier: 10/10


bis die Tage


----------



## Simon Rick (21. Juli 2010)

Genial !!! 10/10 Echt !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Obwohl ich nie ein großer gnomenfreund war ... Jetz bin ich es xDD
Wie gewitzt die sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 p.s Ich glaub in Winterquell ist doch auch noch so ein neutrales ah?
^^ Gibt 4 Goblinpunkte glaub da ist überall ein neutrales ah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Um es noch gewitzter zu machen musst
dich mit twinks in allen 4en platzieren und immer wen n hordler auftaucht umloggen und zugreifen DDDDD


----------



## Eltoro73 (21. Juli 2010)

Einfach unglaublich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10 / 10

Stell mir gerade vor, Du hättest es fix noch als Vid aufgenommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Simon Rick (21. Juli 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Einfach unglaublich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



XDD ich hött mich schlapp gelacht =D


----------



## Jobbl (21. Juli 2010)

11/10 echt geile Geschichte =)


----------



## Damokles (21. Juli 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Du kannst dich nun in einem Atemzug mit Damokles nenen.



Ich finde, er sollte lieber zwischendrin nochmal Luft holen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Für seinen Erstversuch wars echt prima. (wenn ich so an meinen 1. schrottigen Text denke...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Ich bin sehr gespannt auf seinen zweiten Streich!


----------



## Psyroz (21. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sehr geil wagi du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

du hättest noch nen abstecher nach winterquell machen sollen. obwohl die bande in der aufregung bestimmt das handeln vergessen hat


----------



## Magazad (21. Juli 2010)

Wie nice das ist das beste was ich hier in den letzten wochen gelesen habe. Super Gnome FTW weiter so.


----------



## Weißer (21. Juli 2010)

Einfach genial! warum passiert mir so etwas nicht brauch auch wiedermal Gold!


----------



## Ångela (21. Juli 2010)

Nun ja, kommt oft genug vor, nur die Selbstbeweihräucherung ist albern, denn man braucht niemanden in eine Gruppe einzuladen, um zu sehen wo er oder sie ist, ein einfaches Shift-Klick auf den Namen genügt dafür vollkommen.

Der Rest passiert so ständig, auch auf Ysera und wer zu blöd ist entweder mit 2 Accs zu arbeiten, oder die Waren reinstellt, ohne das die Kumpels bereit sind, der kauft auch im RL beim Bäcker die Brötchen von vorgestern :-)


----------



## *Indeath* (21. Juli 2010)

Ein schöner Beitrag, hat Spass gemacht das zu lesen!!!


----------



## Sulli (21. Juli 2010)

Malaya schrieb:


> 0/10
> 
> Sich hier noch mit Diebstahl zu brüsten ist ja wohl mal unterste Schublade. Klar, der Typ ist nen Pfosten. Das rechtfertigt aber trotzdem keinen Diebstahl.
> 
> ...



Es ist kein Diebstahl.. er hat das unterbunden was Blizzard auch zu unterbinden versucht .. das sich einer Gold zuschanzt auf nen anderen Char von der Gegnerischen Fraktion .
Wenn Blizz das liest bekommt er noch 2 Freimonate. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 als Freiberuflicher Blizz - Mitarbeiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheRock2 (21. Juli 2010)

Malaya schrieb:


> 0/10
> 
> Sich hier noch mit Diebstahl zu brüsten ist ja wohl mal unterste Schublade. Klar, der Typ ist nen Pfosten. Das rechtfertigt aber trotzdem keinen Diebstahl.
> 
> ...




Wo das Diebstahl ist darfst du mir und den anderen gerne mal erklären. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber auch gerne wo du 3 AHs in Booty Bay gesichtet hast, denn mir sind bisher immer nur 2 aufgefallen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@TE 

Ich hätte es an deiner Stelle genauso gemacht und mache es teilweise auch, wenn mir mal langweilig ist und ich 10-15 Minuten Zeit habe einfach das neutrale AH checken und Schnäppchen abstauben. Ich wurde dafür auch schon übelst beschimpft aber bleibe immer freundlich, was denjenigen dann noch mehr aufregt und bums gibts nen schönes Ticket an den zuständigen GM. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10 und super geschrieben habe mich schon lange nicht mehr so köstlich amüsiert. Ausserdem GZ zum Gold/Gewinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------



## Bremgor (21. Juli 2010)

Mal kurz ne Frage: Ist es nicht eh verboten auf diese Art und Weise mit Hordlern zu verhandeln? Überprüfen kann man es natürlich nicht und wo kein Kläger, da kein bannender Gm, aber stand sowas nicht mal in WoW "Gesetzen"? 




Und nochmal zur Fairness: Es war schon ziemlich assozial, aber das sind wir doch alle(wenn ich mal an den Text denke, den ich letztens über unsere Lehrerin geschrieben hab, da ist das hier ja zart), aber ihn direkt mit nem Bann bestrafen und sich noch in einem Brief drüber lustig zu machen ist schon etwas übertireben, zumal er möglicherweise viel Zeit in diese Steine investiert hat, was sein Verhalten erklären, aber nicht rechtfertigen würde. Ich glaube ich hätte in der Situation zumindest 30% oder so der Beute zurückgeschickt. Wenn er freundlich gefragt hätte sogar alles(bis auf 5g Lehrgebühr^^)


----------



## Sir Wagi (21. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn der Junge jetzt berichtet hätte, wie lustig die alten Omis hingefallen sind, denen er die Handtaschen geklaut hat, könnte ich deine Empörung ja verstehen, aber dein moralisches Aufbegehren steht in keinem Verhältnis zum Anlass!


Danke Herr Ohrensammler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

*verbeug*



Ångela schrieb:


> Nun ja, kommt oft genug vor, nur die Selbstbeweihräucherung ist albern, denn man braucht niemanden in eine Gruppe einzuladen, um zu sehen wo er oder sie ist, ein einfaches Shift-Klick auf den Namen genügt dafür vollkommen.
> 
> ...


Das ich in Tanaris war, war denen ja auch klar ... Aber er wollte halt wissen wo genau auf der Karte ich mich befinde, weil seine Freunde mich nich gefunden haben ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orang Utan Klaus (21. Juli 2010)

Super Geschichte! Fast wie damals als an einem Kippenautomaten das Bigpack Luckys nur 1,50€ gekostet hat^^ (statt 5 €)
Er hat ja den angegebenen Preis bezahlt, ist also moralisch, ethisch und rechtlich einwandfrei.


----------



## Dracocephalus (21. Juli 2010)

Nein, es ist nicht verboten. Aus dem einfach Grund, weil man es nicht verbieten kann, ohne das ganze Cross-Faction-AH-System plattzumachen^^ Eigentlich erwarte ich sogar in nächster Zeit einen Patch, der sämtlichen Verbindungen zu Chars des gleichen Accounts möglich macht, wie es jetzt schon mit den Erbstücken funktioniert.

Wenn jemand Gold von Char A auf Char B bringen will, wird er das schaffen. Zur Not über andere Spieler. Und warum auch nicht? Es ist ja auch mit zwei Accounts nicht verboten. Blizz freut sich über jede Aktion, die die Goldmenge verringert, wie z.B. die Gebühren im AH.

------------

@Topic

Exakt so hätte ich es auch gemacht. Leider waren meine "Kollegen" bisher nicht so ausfallend und nicht so persistent, was die Möglichkeiten für Konter stark einschränkt. Wie stumpf muß man auch sein, wenn man aus dem Fehler ("Hmm, da hat mir einer was weggekauft für 1 Kupfer...zweimal...na, da probier ich das doch mal weiter...oh, schon wieder...egal...oh...ach, der hört bestimmt jetzt auf...oh, doch nicht....naja, einmal noch...." *ad nauseatum*) nicht umgehend lernt und den Preis anpaßt bzw. die Transaktion einfach auf später verschiebt. Die beste Zeit für sowas ist ohnehin zwischen 3 und 5 Uhr am Morgen^^
Das es dann auch noch so ein Vollpfosten ist, der glaubt, mit Beleidigungen in einem MMORPG jemanden einschüchtern zu können...tststs. Aber es steht zu befürchten, daß er das im RL auch so macht und sich nun einfach gewundert hat, warum Du Dir nicht vor lauter Angst in die Lederrüstung gepinkelt hast. Das ist eben etwas, mit dem sein Hirn noch nie Kontakt hatte. Wenn man nur laut genug brüllt und unflätig genug droht, dann macht der Gegenüber das auch, zumal wenn er kleiner (wie bei Gnomen nun mal üblich) ist. Manch einer versinkt bei zu langem Spielen völlig in der virtuellen Welt...und manch anderer hat den Unterschied zum RL noch nicht so ganz erkannt. Man kennt solche Typen dann auch aus Random-Inis, wenn sie die Gruppe mit sonderbaren Begründungen verlassen, wie:

"der [Klasse] hat noch nicht FullT10 *LOL* Nur N00bs hier, alder..." bei RandomHeroic-Inis
"Beim ersten Wipe bin ich hier weg..." sagt der DD-Schurke im 25er-AK-Random, pullt den Boss bevor der Heiler da und während der Tank kurz AFK ist, stirbt dann zuerst und verläßt die Gruppe
"Ich laß mich hier nicht beleidigen, ihr W******er!" nach der Bitte, doch bitte das nächste mal SDK zu buffen und geringer Kritik am Movement als Tank, weil er stumpf in den AoEs stehenbleibt

Von den vielen Anfragen an meine Hexe(!), doch gefälligst schleunigst ein Portal nach Dalaran zu machen und den Reiseproviant aufzufrischen, mal ganz abgesehen. Ein "Bitte" oder - ich bin ja anspruchslos geworden - ein "plz" findet sich selten. 

Naja, man kann sich damit trösten, daß die meisten Spieler wenn nicht total nett, doch zumindest neutral-höflich sind. Die äußeren Bereiche der Gausskurve sind nicht zu vermeiden. Die trifft man auch bei ALDI oder auf dem Spielplatz.

D.


----------



## Spege_ch (21. Juli 2010)

MadPat/3 schrieb:


> ...hier bekommen es manche Leute echt nicht gebacken;
> 
> den TE als mies und Assozial zu beschimpfen, mal abgesehen von der Schreibweise geht es ja um den Inhalt der Geschichte.
> 
> ...



Genau so sehe ich das auch!


----------



## somogu (21. Juli 2010)

einfach nur 10/10 sauber abgestaubt!


----------



## Totebone (21. Juli 2010)

Die armen Hordler von Blutkessel :'(
Wir sind gar nicht so schlimm


----------



## Rotel (21. Juli 2010)

Toller Text! 

Ich hab mich dabei ertappt wie ich entgegen gefühlten 50grad im Büro das erste mal richtig lachen konnte heute!


----------



## calvin123 (21. Juli 2010)

Ich fand die Aktion lustig, hat mir einen netten Schmunzler am Morgen beschert.

Und da war ich vor 5 Minuten gerade auf dem Weg nach Feralas, gehe ins AH und
sehe einen verzauberten Besen für 1 Silber im AH.
Da ich gerne handle hat es keine Sekunde gedauert, dass ich den gekauft hatte.
Hab den dann direkt an meinen Main geschickt, der zwar schon so ziemlich alle
Haustiere hat, aber dem genau der Verzauberte Besen noch fehlt.
Nach 3 Minuten kam dann ein Whisper, aber der Kollege auf der anderen Seite war
freundlich, wollte mir auch 200 Gold geben, wobei der Besen hier ca. 2000 Gold
bringt. Aber ich habe ihm gesagt, dass ich ihm den Besen umsonst schicke, weil er
einfach nett gefragt hat und hab ihm auch nen Hinweis auf den Fred hier gegeben. 

Jetzt müssen wir noch warten bis der Main Post hat und dann werde ich das Teil
auch zurückschicken. Freundlichkeit soll sich eben genauso lohnen, wie die
Unverschämtheit des Gegenübers des Thread-Erstellers auch gerecht bestraft wurde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


cal


----------



## born2zock (21. Juli 2010)

Echt geil die Story 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab' mich schief und schäl gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WoWFreak112 (21. Juli 2010)

schon ein bisschen unsozial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja Pech gehabt würd ich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ganz einfach, warum natzt er nicht einfach alle auktionatoren um, dann gibts da keine probs mehr...


----------



## Jan Kurtsen (21. Juli 2010)

Imbads schrieb:


> Schön geschrieben



...xD...xD...xD...xD...xD...xD...xD...^^...lol...xD...^^...lol

Schön geschrieben, oder?


----------



## Taknator (21. Juli 2010)

wundert mich dass der shamy nicht geschrieben hat "alde nur wai du genasium bist" nette geschichte wenn das wirklich so passiert ist was ich dir einfach mal glaube dann GZ und danke dass du die wow-community um 0,00000000000001% besser gemacht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sfroschnor (21. Juli 2010)

Ich schiess mich weg vor lachen.
MEHR davon aber bitte schnell.


----------



## BlizzLord (21. Juli 2010)

1000 "xD" machen die Geschichte auch nicht lesenswerter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Rest: Ganz in Ordnung.


----------



## Nimroth22 (21. Juli 2010)

Hihihi saulustig die Story 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thalonclaw (22. Juli 2010)

Lese ja echt selten die längeren Geschichten hier, aber die Story hat es in sich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Super geschrieben.


----------



## Daylife (22. Juli 2010)

Taknator schrieb:


> wundert mich dass der shamy nicht geschrieben hat "alde nur wai du genasium bist"



Brüller :-)


----------



## Atak (22. Juli 2010)

Seeehr geil 9/10


----------



## Tünnemann72 (22. Juli 2010)

Jo schon witzig ^^ ... hat mir den Vormittag versüsst.


----------



## Drazmodaan (22. Juli 2010)

Sehr schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9,5/10

Aber warum haben Sie die übrigen Auktionen nicht abgebrochen, und weiter neue erstellt. Ich mein, wie blöd kann man denn sein?! O.o


----------



## Thyson93 (22. Juli 2010)

Omg wie manche sich hier wieder aufregen :/ Ich mein ist mir recht hab ich wieder was zu lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wenn man wirklich so absolut nichts im Hirn hat ist man das selber schuld.
Wie schon gesagt wurde "wenn er normal gefragt hätte" ob er es wieder bekommt, ist es was anderes aber direkt so austicken geht gar nicht.Er hats nur verdient... ganz ehrlich


Mfg---------->Thyson93<----------gfM


----------



## Psalmensang (22. Juli 2010)

lustige Geschichte - aber bitte lungert jetzt nicht alle vor den neutralen AHs rum .... ;-)


----------



## Sugarwarlock (22. Juli 2010)

ROFL BOBKESSEL!!!!!! naja tolle geschichte xD spiel auch aufm bobkessel und bin froh mal zu lesen, wie jemand den kesseldreck veralbert =P ich werd da auch mal nen bisschen campen hab ja nix zutun^^


----------



## Kalle1978 (22. Juli 2010)

Danke für die Geschichte. Made my day.


----------



## EUAkio (22. Juli 2010)

Bitte mehr!
10/10 - hab mich totgeschmunzelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## War-Rock (22. Juli 2010)

Toll, ich finds assi.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (22. Juli 2010)

Lustige Geschichte bitte mehr davon!
(und die ganzen umschreibungen für MC Gyver sind auch awesome)


----------



## Tomratz (22. Juli 2010)

Hab die Story Gestern schon gelesen und heute direkt noch mal.

Mein Eindruck immer noch 10/10

Wenn die so blöd sind, nach deiner ersten Aktion ihre Schieberei nicht abzubrechen,
gehört es ihnen nicht anders, ich persönlich hätte da auch weiter gemacht (hab aber
leider keinen Schurken).

Zu den Flamern: Lest euch die Story mal genauer durch. Der TE schreibt, dass direkt
nach dem ersten Kauf ein Flame kam. 

Wenn mich jemand ingame flamed, werd ich ihm sicher *niemals* die geforderten Items
geben und mich würde er damit auch auffordern, es weiter zu probieren.

Wie bereits von einigen geschrieben, wie ich in den Wald hineinrufe, so schallt es auch
wieder heraus.

Ich lasse es dahingestellt, ob der TE wirklich auf eine freundliche Anfrage entsprechend
reagiert hätte, zumal der Flamer gemäß Aussage TE ein Serverbekannter Spion, also
sowieso ein "Sympathieträger" war, da eine höfliche Anfrage aber nicht kam, hat er in
meinen Augen völlig richtig gehandelt.


----------



## Shylya (22. Juli 2010)

..ich kann nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
eine der geilsten storys was ich je gehört hab bei wow.. (;
ob wahr oder nicht, sehr geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


thumpsup 
10/10


----------



## Dracocephalus (22. Juli 2010)

Ein Tipp für andere Spieler, die u.U. ähnliche Situationen erleben:

Es lohnt sich immer, ein paar kaum bespielte Twinks an den neutralen Auktionshäusern zu postieren. Im Normalbetrieb kann man dann gelegentlich reinschauen, ob ein paar Schnäppchen zu finden sind. Sollte so ein Brain-GAU stattfinden, wie ihn der TE dargestellt hat, macht man es den Typen nochmal um einiges schwerer, wenn man verschiedene Chars an unterschiedlichen AHs nutzt. Umloggen geht schneller als rüberfliegen ^^

D.


----------



## Sir Wagi (23. Juli 2010)

Hätte nich gedacht, dass sich so viele Leute über ein paar Smileys so aufregen xD ...

Und nur mal so, ja, hätte er nett gefragt, wär das alles anders gelaufen ... An alle die mich flamen wegen des Inhalts: Habe das Gefühl ihr habt nich richtig gelesen ^^ ...


----------



## gehtdichnixan (23. Juli 2010)

typisch wow community , selbst an dem lustigsten fred seit wochen immer was zu meckern 

supergeile story 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ångela (23. Juli 2010)

War-Rock schrieb:


> Toll, ich finds assi.



Viel toller ist es "assi" zu schreiben, anstatt "asi", denn asozial schreibt man nur mit einem S, auch wenn es das Wort eigentlich nicht gibt, da es ein zur Zeit des Hitler-Faschismus geprägtes Kunstwort ist.

Richtig heißt es "dissozial" oder auf gut Deutsch "unsozial", aber "unsi" klingt nicht so schön, oder ?
Also lieber "assi", ROFL


Ansonsten:


Wie schrieb ein Vorposter "Auktionen abbrechen, fertig", aber das bekommen die "Cleveren" eben nicht hin


----------



## Captain Chaos 01 (23. Juli 2010)

selber schuld wenn man das um die uhrzeit macht und dann net mal aufhört wenn man merkt das ein anderer miteingestiegen is ...

nette geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sharas1 (23. Juli 2010)

Geiles Ding....

Made my day...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arthaslight (23. Juli 2010)

lol, einfach nur lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

made my day


----------



## Dracocephalus (23. Juli 2010)

Ångela schrieb:


> Viel toller ist es "assi" zu schreiben, anstatt "asi", denn asozial schreibt man nur mit einem S, auch wenn es das Wort eigentlich nicht gibt, da es ein zur Zeit des Hitler-Faschismus geprägtes Kunstwort ist.
> 
> Richtig heißt es "dissozial" oder auf gut Deutsch "unsozial", aber "unsi" klingt nicht so schön, oder ?
> Also lieber "assi", ROFL



Hmm, das muß Du mir jetzt aber mal mit Quellen belegen. Man sagt für "untypisch" auch "atypisch". Das ist eine ganz normale, aus dem griechischen importierte Vorsilbe mit der Bedeutung von "gegen". Verwendet man ja auch bei "Aversion", "akausal" oder "Aphasie". Heutzutage ist es sogar üblich, zwischen "asozial" und "antisozial" zu unterscheiden, weil "asozial" nicht nur eine bestimmte Handlung bezeichnet, sondern gleich den Handelnden in eine bestimmte Assoziation setzt.

Aber, ja, es heißt tatsächlich "Asi". Der "Assi" ist der verkürzte Assistent. Wobei es auch üblich ist, bei Verkürzungen endständige Konsonannten zu verdoppeln, weil sich das leichter spricht. Passiert auch oft bei Deminuitivformen von Namen: Tom -> Tommy. Karl -> Kalle, Anika -> Anni etc.

Aber nun back to topic ^^

D.


----------



## Gwen (28. Juli 2010)

Klasse Geschichte, Wagi!
Die ist mittlerweile Lachfaktor Nr.1 in unserer Gilde.
Viel Erfolg noch in Bootybay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Videorecordum (28. Juli 2010)

Aloha !


Super Bericht über das Geschehene ;-)

10 / 10

Ich hätte es genauso gemacht, nur bin ich um die Zeit niemals on ^^



Wäre fein wenns hier mehr so Berichte/Geschichten/Erzählungen gibt.


Also, liebe grüsse Euer Video!


PS.:  
*aso|zi|al *[auch: - - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

</IMG>-] <Adj.> [aus griech. a- = nicht, un- u. &#8594;sozial]: 1. ...

*Quelle:* Duden - Deutsches Universalwörterbuch, 6., überarbeitete Auflage. Mannheim, Leipzig, Wien, Zürich: Dudenverlag 2007.


----------



## neferi (28. Juli 2010)

Hahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


11/10
Made my day!
LOL
Roflcopter

*zusammenreiss*

War ganz witzig...


----------



## dudubaum (28. Juli 2010)

11/10 echt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flowersun (28. Juli 2010)

Absolut coole Story! Will noch mehr von dir hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Her mit dem Zeug


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

11/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moshuna (28. Juli 2010)

gibts net in Ratchet auch noch ein Neutrales AH?

schöne geschichte, aber wie kann man so blöd sein da noch mehr steinchen reinzustellen?
ich hätt es einfach auf ne nachtstunde oder im TS 1 zu 1 verschoben, sodass derjenige direkt kauft wenn ich reinstelle.

mfg


----------



## EisblockError (28. Juli 2010)

Haha deine Story kenne ich aus eigener Erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur nicht ganz so krass

Aber ich hab da auch immer einen kleinen Char mit ca 1000 Gold abgestellt der gerne mal das AH anguckt.

Was ich mich nur frage: wie doof sind die bitte weiterhin Sachen rein zu stellen wenn die Wissen dass du da bist?


----------



## Stevesteel (28. Juli 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Haha deine Story kenne ich aus eigener Erfahrung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hier die Antwort: sehr


----------



## Morgwath (28. Juli 2010)

> Viel toller ist es "assi" zu schreiben, anstatt "asi", denn asozial schreibt man nur mit einem S, auch wenn es das Wort eigentlich nicht gibt, da es ein zur Zeit des Hitler-Faschismus geprägtes Kunstwort ist.
> 
> Richtig heißt es "dissozial" oder auf gut Deutsch "unsozial", aber "unsi" klingt nicht so schön, oder ?
> Also lieber "assi", ROFL



http://www.bartcop.com/grammar-nazi2.jpg


----------



## Blutvalk (29. Juli 2010)

@TE

Wundervolle Geschichte und toll beschrieben.

An die Blubberköppe hier im Thread, der TE hat nichts Unrechtes getan und die moralischen Vorwürfe sind ja wohl völlig aus der Luft gegriffen.

1. Das Auktionshaus ist ein für jeden Spieler frei zugängliches, öffentliches Gebäude wo man kaufen und verkaufen kann nach Herzenslust.  Wer dort epische Steine für 1 Kupfer deponiert, sollte auch mit der Möglichkeit rechnen, das ein zufälliger Spieler genau zu diesen Zeitpunkt nachguckt und sofort zuschlägt bei derart netten Schnäppchen.   Diesen Spieler wegen seiner erlaubten Handlung sofort anzupöbeln ist ja wohl No Go und zeugt von schlechter Erziehung.

2. Der Verkäufer war ein ungeschickter Dummkopf..........per TS und einem befreundeten Hordenspieler hätte man eine sehr schnelle Koordinantion des Einstellens/Kaufen machen können die nicht länger als 2 sek. gedauert hätte pro Stein. Hier paart sichalso  die schlechte Erziehung mit extrem dummen Verhalten und gehört schon deshalb abgestraft.

3. Hätte ich die Transferaktion erstmal für eine Stunde abgebrochen, wenn ich bemerke das ein anderer Spieler diese Situation gnadenlos ausnutzt, selber Schuld wenn man derart dusselig ist und trotzt besseren Wissens ein Stein nach den anderen aus den Auktionshausfenster wirft, der Bursche hatte wahrscheinlich einen IQ einer mittelmäßigen Nacktschnecke, ansonsten kann ich mir das nicht anders erklären.

4. Eine nettgemeinte Anfrage an den kaufenden Spieler hätte wahrscheinlich schon nach dem ersten Kauf zu einer gütlichen Einigung führen können, ich hätte diesen Spieler sogar noch etwas Trinkgeld für die Rückgabe der EPICS gegeben.  

Wer meint, rücksichtslos andere Spieler bei der geringsten Kleinigkeit mit übelsten Beleidigungen eindecken zu müssen, hat es nicht anders verdient und auch das Ticket war vollkommen gerechtfertigt, ich hoffe nur das der Verkäufer mal etwas dazugelernt hat, von wegen zwischenmenschlichen Umgangsformen und das eine nettgemeinte Frage mehr bringt als eine ehrbeleidigende Äusserung mit anschließenden verschärften "Stalking".

Deshalb lieber TE...........10/10

Blutvalk........Jäger und DK aus Leidenschaft.


----------



## Fröstler (29. Juli 2010)

Hehe, geile Story 10/10
Hab auch schonmal was für 1 Kupfer im neutralen AH gekauft. aber ich wurde net zugeflamt, waren nen paar Vz mats. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serodian (9. November 2010)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> -10/10
> 
> Arschloch-verhalten hoch 10. Hab grad echt keine Worte übrig, wie kann man sich dann auch noch toll fühlen.
> Stell dir vor, das ist einer, der nur paar Stunden spielen kann, und in diesen Stunden hat er diese Steine gemacht, um seine aufgrund seiner Spielzeit armen Hordler ein wenig zu unterstützen.
> ...



Es mag sein, dass die Intention dazu "bescheiden" war, aber im Grunde ist es so, dass der betroffen einfach hätte sagen können, dass er das Zeug nur rumschieben wollte und es bitte wiederhaben will. Aber, wenn das zweite Wort, dass er ihm an den Kopf wirft eine Beleidigung ist, die unter die Gürtellinie geht, dann hat es dieser absolut nicht anders verdient und du kannst davon ausgehen, dass eben dieser Spieler ein verkappter, hinterhältiger und verlogener Ninja ist. Und ganz ehrlich: Wenn ich solche Items per neutralem AH "rüberschiffe", muss ich damit rechnen, dass einfach jemand anderes schneller ist. Diskussion beendet. Und alle die meinen ich würde den Betroffenen in eine Schublade stecken: Ja, das tue ich. Ich kann erwarten, dass mir jemand, auch wenn es "nur ein Spiel" ist, mit genügend Respekt entgegen Tritt. Tut er das schon im Gespräch nicht, muss ich davon ausgehen, dass er es anderweitig schon gleich garnicht tut. Dieser Kerl hat jetzt Lehrgeld dafür bezahlt, dass er respektlos und mit loser Zunge gesprochen hat. Fazit: Thumbs up! Anders lernen die Leute nicht. Es MUSS erst etwas schiefgehen, bevor man etwas ändert.

So far,
Sero


----------



## Aurelîas (9. November 2010)

Super geschrieben Wagi =) wusste schon immer das Gnome böse sind o.o und zu dem mcbastelfritze x) ehrlich wie doof kann man sein das man nach dem ersten mal einstellen immer weiter macht? Naja gz zu den 2K =) 

100/10


----------



## CarpoX (9. November 2010)

Es gibt sogar 3 Auktionatoren in Booty Bay 

Und 9/10 für die Story


----------



## MasterMarvin (9. November 2010)

Geileeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Geschichteeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## -Migu- (9. November 2010)

Wie geil ist das denn  Würd mich schief lachen wenn der Typ hier noch posten würde ^^


----------



## glatzmann (9. November 2010)

danke für diesen beitrag, lange nicht mehr wegen wow so gelacht...


----------



## Rasgaar (9. November 2010)

Hab mich auch durch die Textwand gekämpft!
Normale Schrift hätte es durchaus auch getan.

Die Story ist zwar nett, der Text selber hat mir ein paar "xD" zuviel drin. Man kanns auch übertreiben 
Ich wage auch mal die Behauptung, dass die Geschichte ein bisschen sehr ausgeschmückt worden ist - auch wenn sie sich sehr wohl so zugetragen haben mag.

Zu den moralischen Stimmen muss ich auch sagen, ich hätts nicht anders gemacht.
Falls der Geschädigte einen freundlichen Ton wählt, würde ich mich aber auch erbarmen und das Zeug zurückgeben....


----------



## buffsplz (9. November 2010)

Nicht zu vergessen, dass das AH in Gadgetztan und BB vernetzt sind ;-)
Man kann also auch schön aus der Ferne mal einen Zufallstreffer landen.

Die Story ist wahrlich nicht abwegig und gut beschrieben - wenn ich mir überlege, wieviel Zeugs ich schon auf diese Art verschoben hab, uiuiui!


----------



## Fresh_Prince (9. November 2010)

Genial  Schön geschrieben. Ich hoffe ich hör bald wieder was von Wagi ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MagicBl4d3 (9. November 2010)

Hehe wie geil  aber muss schon sagen hast die ''eimer'' gut verarscht ;-)


----------



## Lisko34 (9. November 2010)

Sehr schön geschrieben !!

Hat meinen Feierabend perfekt eingeleitet.

10/10



Gruß


----------



## mister008 (9. November 2010)

Geile Geschichte, scheinbar hat die Schottenfamilie keinen Zugang zum Buffed Fourm :-)


----------



## Andoral1990 (9. November 2010)

TOO LONG, DID NOT LISTEN!


----------



## Staypuft (9. November 2010)

Sir schrieb:


> *
> ... Der Schamie mittlerweile in Dalaran, anscheinend voll im Enrage xD ...
> *





der beste satz


----------



## warlord118 (9. November 2010)

Flotte Feder, stark geschrieben 10/10



Malaya schrieb:


> 0/10
> 
> Sich hier noch mit Diebstahl zu brüsten ist ja wohl mal unterste Schublade. Klar, der Typ ist nen Pfosten. Das rechtfertigt aber trotzdem keinen Diebstahl.
> 
> ...



Wie kann ich etwas im Ah stehlen? Er hat dafür jedesmal 1 Kupfer bezahlt also ist es rechtlich seins. Wenn etwas für ein Hammerschnäppchenpreis angeboten wird kauf ich´s auch immer. 
Gründe wie "Er wollte es seinem/ einem Char auf der Gegenseite schicken" sind hier irrelevant.


----------



## Staypuft (9. November 2010)

warlord118 schrieb:


> Flotte Feder, stark geschrieben 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...




finde ich auch so.....sobald er es ins ah stellt isses angebote und kann käuflich erworben werden....mit diebstahl hat das wenig zu tun...

nur viel mit dummheit des anderen....


----------



## benwingert (9. November 2010)

kleiner tipp: schaut euch zu dem fernsehhelden mal http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=17637#comments an =)
MfG


----------



## seanbuddha (9. November 2010)

Wieder ein Zuspruch dafür, dass Gnome zwar klein sind, aber sehr gut austeilen können


----------



## ogrim888 (9. November 2010)

Oh man, wirklich Klasse.

Mindestens 20 Minuten vor lachen auf dem Boden gerollt =D

In etwa so xD


----------



## Torti681 (9. November 2010)

Was 'ne Hamma Story!!! 12/10


----------



## Jepharin (9. November 2010)

Ich glaub ich brauch nen Schurken ;D


----------



## Sir Wagi (9. November 2010)

Danke  ...

An alle die die Grundaussage verstanden haben  ...

Vielleicht schreib ich mal wieder was, ein paar Themen schwirren mir schon im Gnomkopf rum ^^ ...


----------



## Alphajaeger (9. November 2010)

hättest zur ewigen warte gehen müssen, dahin folgt dir keiner xD


10³/10


----------



## Sir Wagi (9. November 2010)

Jo stimmt, aber es musste schnell gehen ... Und nach 2k Gold minus hatte McDoof ja den Braten leider/endlich gerochen und sich nach Dalaran bewegt ... Daher gabs ja nix mehr zu holen xD ...

btw: Ich habe schon mehrere Comments gemacht und auch geschrieben, dass der McÜbeltäter seinen Mist wiederbekommen hätte wenn er a) nett gefragt hätte anstatt zu flamen und b) nich ausgerechnet ein Spion der billigsten Sorte wär ...

Edit:


Andoral1990 schrieb:


> TOO LONG, DID NOT LISTEN!


Jo genau, aber hauptsache den Counter gepushed ... Du bist der Hecht im Karpfenteich xD 
Von einem 20jährigen hätt ich mehr (oder garnix) erwartet ^^


----------



## AdreaYsera (9. November 2010)

Alphajaeger schrieb:


> hättest zur ewigen warte gehen müssen, dahin folgt dir keiner xD




Dann wäre es lange nicht so witzig gewesen weil er nicht schauen könnte wie die dummwatze ihn suchen!

Tolle Geschichte


----------



## Nogori (9. November 2010)

selten so gelacht!


----------



## Alphajaeger (9. November 2010)

AdreaYsera schrieb:


> Dann wäre es lange nicht so witzig gewesen weil er nicht schauen könnte wie die dummwatze ihn suchen!
> 
> Tolle Geschichte



aber da wusste ich nochnicht, dass er dann den stein-hahn zugedreht hatte unser McGroschn


----------



## macro (9. November 2010)

Echt extrem unterhaltsam und amüsant +++

Aber ich muß auch zugeben das du ganz schön gemein warst. 
Zwar ist wohl selten jemand so blöd trotzdem munter weiter seine Steinchen ins AH zu stellen. Jedoch ist das eigendlich auch kein Grund einfach munter den Kerl weiter auszunehmen. 
(auch wenn dieser sich absolut nicht korrekt verhalten hat und man es ihm deshalb fast ein bischen gönnt xD )

Ob Spiel hin oder her, wer Fairness von anderen erwartet, sollte das dann auch von sich selbst behaupten können.

Aber wie gesagt, als Außenstehender eine verdammt witzige Geschichte^^


----------



## Kartonics (9. November 2010)

Echt cool geschrieben hab dir auch gleich ein plus gemacht unter deinem Beitrag was jeder machen sollte,dem das gefällt!!


----------



## Sir Wagi (9. November 2010)

macro schrieb:


> (...) Aber ich muß auch zugeben das du ganz schön gemein warst. (...)


Wie man in den Wald hineinruft ...


----------



## Echrion (9. November 2010)

Da hast aber Glück gehabt , Schurken... pfff 
Aber schön erzählt , made my day


----------



## Araken (9. November 2010)

hihi sehr geil hätte aber auch so gehandelt an deiner stelle


----------



## tsurugu (9. November 2010)

Geschieht dem Fraktions-Verräter recht! Haha!!


----------



## DasOtto (9. November 2010)

Lustig, wie es dieser Thread vom Juli heraus wieder hier auf die Startseite gekommen ist, hab damals gelacht und auch heute ^^ ich fand's super.


----------



## Hortensie (9. November 2010)

Ich hab ihn glatt auch nochmal gelesen.

Und auch genauso gelacht, wie beim Erstenmal.


----------



## Oarc (9. November 2010)

Die Geschichte ist echt geil xDDD
aber wieso hast du nicht etwas gewartet,dann die Steine ins neutrale (natürlich alle für die normalen Preise) hätte mich sehr interessiert ob er sie zurückkauft xD


----------



## Topperharly (9. November 2010)

GZ, Sir, you just became legendary!


----------



## Sorzzara (9. November 2010)

This. Is. Awsome!


----------



## Survíver (9. November 2010)

> Aber ich muß auch zugeben das du ganz schön gemein warst.
> Zwar ist wohl selten jemand so blöd trotzdem munter weiter seine Steinchen ins AH zu stellen. Jedoch ist das eigendlich auch kein Grund einfach munter den Kerl weiter auszunehmen.
> (auch wenn dieser sich absolut nicht korrekt verhalten hat und man es ihm deshalb fast ein bischen gönnt xD )
> 
> Ob Spiel hin oder her, wer Fairness von anderen erwartet, sollte das dann auch von sich selbst behaupten können.



Ok also ich beleidige dich als H*rensohn und dann gibste mir meine steinchen wieder ,ja ?
Ich hoffe du verstehst .


----------



## Djiriod (9. November 2010)

wunderbare geschichte xD
Es gibt Leute, denen gönne ich so etwas!


----------



## oile101 (9. November 2010)

Leider hab ich die Geschichte erst eben gelesen. Sehr schön geschrieben, hab immernoch ein dickes Grinsen im Gesicht^^

Mir gefällt besonders die abwechslungsreiche Titulierung des Schamis =)

Leider gibts auf meinem Server nicht so bekloppte Leute... xD

Lg


----------



## Geowulf (9. November 2010)

hehe alli ftw


----------



## DeathDranor (9. November 2010)

So genial... mehr gibts glaub garnet zu sagen


----------



## KingBuff (9. November 2010)

sehr schöne geschichte^^ hat mir den abend versüßt 

10/10


----------



## Tsaneer (9. November 2010)

siehe http://www.realmforum.net/board496-realmforum-net-talk/board497-allgemeine-diskussionen/1372-high-noon-in-booty-bay/ nom 20.07.2010


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (9. November 2010)

Tsaneer schrieb:


> siehe http://www.realmforu...n-in-booty-bay/ nom 20.07.2010



Ja gz... Dann schau doch auch mal wann der anfangspost hier eröffnet wurde... -.-


----------



## Lucazz (9. November 2010)

Ich danke Dir (als leidenschaftlicher Hordler!) für dieses Beispiel grenzenlosen Gleichmuts.


----------



## BobaBasti (9. November 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Du bist ein A*****, das ist dran an der Geschichte, du wusstest das er dami nur hin und herschieben wollte das Zeugs, aber du hast ihn einfach weiter geärgert, er konnte sich nicht beherrschen mit seinen Worten aber das A**** in der Geschichte bist du.



Naja das Auktionshaus is für alle frei^^ Also kann man alles kaufen auch wenn es eig. privat gedacht war xD mach ich auch manchmal für meine kleinen Horditwinks

Zur Geschichte: Lustig geschrieben mit vorliebe zum xD und lustigen Synonymen^^ 100/10


----------



## feronius (9. November 2010)

eine schöne geschichte.

Und da sieht man die Grundregel beim Sofortkauf im Auktionshaus: Wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst.


----------



## qqqqq942 (9. November 2010)

Sir schrieb:


> Ja, echt passiert, 100% wahr  ...
> 
> Um´s auf dem Niveau zu schreiben, damits auch der Kugelschreibermann versteht: Ich schwöre ! xD



naja da müsstest wohl schreiben: ishör. ^^

BtW: "ishör" ist sehr (sehr sehr sehr) schlechtes Deutsch und steht für "Ich schwöre"

Wo sind denn die zwei Ahs in Beutebucht?? - ja klar das eine ist neben der Banke den einen Weg runter aber wo st das andere?

pls pn an mich(sollte es tatsächlich 2ahs in Beutebucht geben.


Weise das nächste Mal pls darauf hin, auf was für einer Serverart das stattfand(ich schätze mal auf nem PvP-Server).


----------



## Xriss (9. November 2010)

Ich bin ja nicht so ein Fan von sehr langen texten xD aber zu dem Text muss ich wirklich sagen RESPEKT 11/10 ach halt 10/10 mehr geht ja nicht 

auf jeden Fall sehr lustig und wenn das wirklich so passiert ist also ich hätte mich nicht mehr eingekrigt vor lachen wenn ich du gewesen wäre


----------



## Hoschie69 (9. November 2010)

Schöner Beutezug in Beutebucht - super Aktion !


----------



## Capullo (12. November 2010)

Nice =)

Möcht gern sehen wie der Schami sich hinter der Tastatur geärgert hat =)

N1


Mfg Capu


----------



## Oktanpower (12. November 2010)

den sein gesicht hätte ich auch gesehen
denke mal hochrot....kochendes Blut.....Ersatztastatur in der Schublade liegend :-)


----------



## Leoxxar (12. November 2010)

Super geschichte, nur traurig das sowas auf Hordenseite vorkommt


----------



## Palladin (12. November 2010)

hab die geschichte schon am erscheinungstag gelesen und es damals vor lachen nicht geschaft, ne antwort zu schreiben ^^

ich kann da immernoch drüber schmunzeln... 10/10


----------



## Gwen (12. November 2010)

qqqqq942 schrieb:


> Wo sind denn die zwei Ahs in Beutebucht?? - ja klar das eine ist neben der Banke den einen Weg runter aber wo st das andere?
> 
> pls pn an mich(sollte es tatsächlich 2ahs in Beutebucht geben.



Sind es nicht sogar 3 Auktionatoren in BB?
Einer neben der Bank/Briefkasten, einer neben der Markthalle beim Raketenhühnchen, und einer auf der untersten Ebene im Haus neben dem Angellehrer?


----------



## Bananalisk (12. November 2010)

Sehr schöner Text... leider hast du einmal Bootybay dann Gadgezahn und dann am ende wieder Beutebucht geschrieben... verwirrend...


----------



## Höllensturz (12. November 2010)

herrliche geschichte, immer wieder nett zu lesen, was für leute durch WoW flitzen


----------



## Palladin (12. November 2010)

es sind drei in bootybay!


----------



## Mondenkynd (12. November 2010)

Lol, das nenn ich mal blöd gelaufen......aber super Story.


----------



## Chirogue (12. November 2010)

oh man einfach nur geil...direkt ma nach bb aber nichts drin gehabt


----------



## Luc - (12. November 2010)

Gute Geschichte 10/10.

MfG Luc -


----------



## Bewl (12. November 2010)

sehr nice!


----------



## piddybundy (12. November 2010)

Daran sieht man,Verrat hat einen hohen Preis...


----------



## SchurxoxD (12. November 2010)

xD das is ja mal geil.. schurken an die macht! x3


----------



## qqqqq942 (12. November 2010)

echt gut


----------



## wowoo (12. November 2010)

Wieso flamt der dich den? Wie kann man nur soo dumm sein lauter Steine für 1 Kupfer ins AH zu stellen? Und wieso überhaupt?

Der soll einfach mit seinem Twink eine Feder für 1k ins AH stellen und dann einen Kumpel auf der anderen Fraktion kaufen lassen..

Der wollte die doch auf die andere Fraktion bringen oder hab ich da was flasch verstanden?

Wenn dann ist der einfach nur selbst schuld, soviel dummheit muss einfach bestraft werden..


----------



## Iffadrim (17. November 2010)

really nice.

*verneig*


----------



## Sir Wagi (17. November 2010)

Immer schön "positiv bewerten" bidde  ... Hab schon ein Sternchen xD ...

Und Danke für all das Lob  ...


----------



## cletus spuckler (17. November 2010)

Toll Wagner riesen Story. Da bringst einen um sein Sach und gibst öffentlich damit an. Whoopeee bockstark gemacht. Lass mich raten: mittlerer Bildungsabschluss, nach aufmerksamkeit gierendes Einzelkind, materiell benachteiligt und ein wenig armselig?


----------



## Sir Wagi (17. November 2010)

Lies mal alles ...

Und flame woanders ...


----------



## MasterCrain (17. November 2010)

cletus schrieb:


> Toll Wagner riesen Story. Da bringst einen um sein Sach und gibst öffentlich damit an. Whoopeee bockstark gemacht. Lass mich raten: mittlerer Bildungsabschluss, nach aufmerksamkeit gierendes Einzelkind, materiell benachteiligt und ein wenig armselig?




Lass mich raten. Von Vorurteilendes belastetes Einzelkind von reichen Eltern, hat nie in seinem Leben etwas auf die Reihe bekommen, arbeitet nicht (hat es ja dank Papi nicht nötig) und Spielst den Imba RoXXor-Schurken Sîléntdêáth außschließlich im PvP (im startgebiet der gegnerischen Fraktion) und kämpfst aus Prinzip nur gegen gegner die mindestens 10 lvl unter dir sind?

Wer Die ironie findet kann sie gern behalten.


----------



## Al von Malygos (17. November 2010)

cletus schrieb:


> Toll Wagner riesen Story. Da bringst einen um sein Sach und gibst öffentlich damit an. Whoopeee bockstark gemacht. Lass mich raten: mittlerer Bildungsabschluss, nach aufmerksamkeit gierendes Einzelkind, materiell benachteiligt und ein wenig armselig?


Ich finde deinen Beitrag viel armseliger - alles weitere verbietet mir meine gute Kinderstube!

Ich finde die Geschichte richtig gut. Wer diesen Handelsweg nutzt, muss mit Schwund rechnen. 

Und wer so lernresistent ist, eben mit noch mehr Schwund...


----------



## Sir Wagi (17. November 2010)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Lass mich raten. Von Vorurteilendes belastetes Einzelkind von reichen Eltern, hat nie in seinem Leben etwas auf die Reihe bekommen, arbeitet nicht (hat es ja dank Papi nicht nötig) und Spielst den Imba RoXXor-Schurken Sîléntdêáth außschließlich im PvP (im startgebiet der gegnerischen Fraktion) und kämpfst aus Prinzip nur gegen gegner die mindestens 10 lvl unter dir sind?
> 
> Wer Die ironie findet kann sie gern behalten.



Sign ^^ ...

Das is eh einer von diesen Flamebobs, der auch gleich so reagiert hätte wie der McNappel in meiner Story ... Aber lass ihn, er weiss es nich besser xD ...


----------



## Heavyimpact (17. November 2010)

Klasse Story! 
Sehr unterhaltsam!
Werd ich auch mal Testen 

P.S. Das zeigt mal wieder, dass man keine 2Fraktionen auf dem selben Server haben sollte! 
 	Ist für dumme Spione geradezu ein Einladung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (17. November 2010)

Sir schrieb:


> *
> 
> Und die Moral von der Geschicht: Ärger bloss den Wagi nicht ! xD
> 
> *



Wagi schade das du kein Hordler bist, sonst müssten wir dich glatt in unsere Gilde einladen .. *gröhl*


----------



## kleinelady27 (17. November 2010)

cletus schrieb:


> Toll Wagner riesen Story. Da bringst einen um sein Sach und gibst öffentlich damit an. Whoopeee bockstark gemacht. Lass mich raten: mittlerer Bildungsabschluss, nach aufmerksamkeit gierendes Einzelkind, materiell benachteiligt und ein wenig armselig?




Laß mich raten: du bist wohl eher ein Betroffener denke ich mal? 

Du hast auch nach dem 8. Edelstein noch nicht begriffen, warum Du ihn nicht selber kaufen konntest?

Du hast Dir diesen schwachen Post vorschreiben lassen, damit er nicht noch schlimmer wird?

Könnte auch alles ein Vorurteil sein, aber wer weiß, vielleicht paßt es ja doch.

Bleib mal sachlich, dann klappt es auch mit der Akzeptanz im wirklichen Leben.


----------



## Heavyimpact (17. November 2010)

wowoo schrieb:


> Der soll einfach mit seinem Twink eine Feder für 1k ins AH stellen und dann einen Kumpel auf der anderen Fraktion kaufen lassen..



Prinzipiell wäre das die sichere Variante, aber da hättest du natürlich einen hohen Verlust an AH-Gebühren (15%). Stellst du nun etwas rein, wo du keine hohe Anzahlung hast, aber weiß das es gut verkauft wird (mir fällt da z.B. Drachenaugen ein) und das für 1 Kupfer, so hast du fast keinen Verlust! 
War wie es scheint ein sehr sehr gieriger Spieler, der das Risiko liebt.....oder auch nicht


----------



## williisdead (17. November 2010)

großartige story ...


----------



## Vanitra (17. November 2010)

Hm ich sollte auf dem 2. Rechner einen Char auf dem 2. Account an das neut AH stellen und das permanent scannen. Scheint sich ja zu lohnen.


----------



## Xeharnoth (17. November 2010)

Richtig geile Aktion XD

Ich hab übelst gefeiert ^^

10/10


----------



## Fearforever (17. November 2010)

hahaha
wie geil , selten so gelacht, 
die geschichte muss ausprobiert werden  
mal schaun obs nach stundenlangen campen funzt 
wer jez schreibt, "haste nix besseres zu tun" 
antwort: nein, urlaub und pre cata, was soll man da sonst tun" 
auf jeden fall ne geile geschichte 
10/10


----------



## Desoka (17. November 2010)

Echt nice xD


----------



## Schibbii (17. November 2010)

schöne gschichte.. hab mich wirklich amüsiert =D

das problem ist, dass das das letzte mal gewesen ist, da jetzt niemand mehr so mulet =D


----------



## Malohin (14. Dezember 2010)

Lange nicht mehr so schön gelacht . Danke...


----------



## MasterXoX (14. Dezember 2010)

Malohin schrieb:


> Lange nicht mehr so schön gelacht . Danke...




Wieso gräbst du den Thread wieder aus^^


----------



## Resch (14. Dezember 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Wieso gräbst du den Thread wieder aus^^



Wieso antwortest du darauf? Scheisse wieso antworte ich darauf? :-P

PS: Aber durch die Leichenschändung hatte ich sehr unterhaltsame 10min (Kannte die Story noch nicht^^)


----------



## Kleine61 (14. Dezember 2010)

Vielen Dank Resch fürs Ausgraben, kannte die Story auch noch nicht.


----------



## Resch (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich war nicht der Leichenschänder, der Dank gebührt Malohin^^


----------



## Kleine61 (14. Dezember 2010)

Dann eben so


----------



## Urobeson (14. Dezember 2010)

Threadnekromantie hin oder her.
Ich kannte die Geschichte auch noch nicht und habe mich königlich amüsiert, auch als Hordy.


----------



## Assari (14. Dezember 2010)

Kleine61 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Resch fürs Ausgraben, kannte die Story auch noch nicht.



Sign 

Die Geschichte ist ja mal Göttlich hahaahahahaahah


xDDD


----------



## Flachtyp (5. Juni 2011)

Also ich habe sowas schon oft erlebt ^^. Das coolste war mal, als einer meiner chars im neutralen AH in WQ etwas recht teures für 1 Gold gekauft hat und der typ extremst abging. Es hat keine 10 min gedauert da rannten in WQ 5 85er(alle von der selben Gilde) rum die hektisch irgendwas gesucht haben. Obwohl ich mitten in WQ stand hat mich natürlich niemand gefunden. Das witzige war, daß anscheinend niemand gepeilt hat warum sie mich nicht sehen können. Ich habe mir nen Kaffee geholt, mir das Spektakel angesehen und hatte nen wirklich amüsanten Nachmittag ^^. 

Ich empfehle bei sowas aber dann "flüstern" zu deaktivieren, weil es echt nerven kann...


Noch so eine kleine Geschichte ^^:

In BB ersteigert mein eigener Tausch-Char "sehr günstig"(^^) diverse Verzauberermats. Mir war schon klar warum das alles für 1 Kupfer drin ist, aber wer so lahm im Wegkaufen ist muss sich nicht wundern....Naja, ich schicke alles an meinen Lagerheini und logge um aufn Druiden um zu lvln(ich nenne mal bewusst die Klasse ^^). Ich bin also in Feralas und werde auf einmal von diesem Typ vollgetextet ob das in unserer Gilde so der Brauch ist Sachen zu klauen. Ich stelle mich dumm und realisiere daß es ein Fehler war den Tausch-Char in die Gilde zu inven. "Der Typ war schon immer bissl seltsam" sage ich und "ich rede mal mit den Gildenleitern"(die Gilde gehört mir, nur meine Chars^^). Ich bleibe höflich aber der Ton den er anschlägt wird immer rauer...er will JETZT die Sachen wiederhaben. Irgendwann sage ich "Mensch was kann ich denn dafür, lass mich jetzt damit in Ruhe, ich kümmere mich doch drum"(bin nie unfreundlich gewesen) und setze ihn auf igno. Der Typ hat sich reingesteigert und ist nun echt sauer.

Ich mache eine kleine Pause und nach ca 15 min will ich raus und in Feralas questen. Ich bin 2 m aus dem Camp raus, da werde ich sofort von nem Allydudu namens B.... umgehauen. Zufall ? Naja, ich mache einfach weiter, rezze mich hinter einer Wand und reite los. Haue den 2 Questmob um und werde wieder von besagtem Druiden umgehauen. Das geht noch 2-3 mal so...dann habe ich keine Lust mehr. Ich rezze mich beim Geistheiler und porte mich zur Mondlichtung um von da aus woanders zu questen. Zudem starte ich meinen 2 Acc um mal zu sehen ob er mir folgt. 

Ich logge mich mitm ally-tauschi ein und: Tatsache, er hat sich auch geportet ! Ich logge mich mitm dudu aus und um auf meine Warlock....sofort werde ich zugetextet. Sie(70) befindet sich grade in Ratschet. Ich warte etwas und B....bewegt sich sofort dorthin. Jetzt folgen 1,5 Stunden in denen dieser Druide meinen Chars überall hin folgt. Zum Glück weis ich durch den ally aufm 2-acc immer genau wo er ist und logge immer um sobald er mein Gebiet betritt ^^. Ich jage ihn quer durch Kalimdor ^^. Zum Glück habe ich ja noch 2 Acc und kann nebenbei was anderes machen. Irgendwann habe ich aber die Schnaatze voll. Ich sehe, daß der Hitzkopf immernoch in BB steht. Ich mache mir einen neuen Char(Troll) und schwimme nach Ratchet. Schicke im etwas Geld, gehe aufs Schiff und nach BB. Dort gehe ich zum Auktionator neben dem Pyrohuhn. Gucke ins AH: WIEDER 6-7 items(recht wertvoll) von ihm für 1 Kupfer im AH. Ich kriege 5 von 7 ^^ und lache mich tot. 

Das beste ist, ratet mal wie mein neuer Char heist ^^, er heißt B...., nur mit anderen Sonderzeichen. Danach war Schicht ! Niewieder was von dem gehört ^^.


----------



## Cantharion (5. Juni 2011)

Zu wotlk Zeiten waren mal 3 Stacks titanstahlbarren (Wert 4k/stack) für je 10g/stack im neutralen AH...
Die Nerdrage war genial...am Ende kamen nurnoch wirre Zahlen und Buchstaben kombis raus - eventuell hat er mehrmals auf seine tastatur geschlagen.

Und es ist finde ich nichts schlimmes alte threads die, von der Thematik her, immernoch aktuell sind auszugraben.
Wenn jemand heute in den thread "Jahrtausendwende - was macht ihr" mit "mal schauen, hab ja noch Zeit zu überlegen." antwortet ist das natürlich etwas anderes.

/e: Die Geschichte von meinem Vorposter ist auch gut.


----------



## Alux (5. Juni 2011)

verdammt jetzt is mein Schreibtisch voll mit Sprite 

das ist ja mal ne geniale Geschichte ich komm aus dem lachen nicht mehr raus 1A Arbeit Kollege


----------



## R92CP (5. Juni 2011)

Ganz ehrlich?
Wäre es mein Gold, würde dein Charakter nicht mehr existieren.

Wer an Gold geht, der darf damit rechnen, dass sein wertloses Leben vernichtet wird, bis er entweder mit WoW aufhört oder alles zurückgezahlt hat.
Bisher haben alle die Rückzahl-Variante gewählt.

mfG.


----------



## Flachtyp (5. Juni 2011)

Warum setzen sie dann ihr Gold so leichtsinnig aufs Spiel ? Da kann man nur sagen: SELBER Schuld ! Wie kann man zB ein 359er item erst nach 5 Sekunden kaufen ? Jeder weis doch daß es solche Leute gibt, da passt man doch auf !

@ Vorredner

Lol, was willst DU denn dagegen tun ? Ich sags Dir: NICHTS ^^. Der wird wohl kaum ne Strafe kriegen weil er was ausm AH gekauft hat. Einfach nicht mit dem Verkäufer interagieren, das ist mein gutes Recht, fertig.


----------



## Stetto (5. Juni 2011)

R92CP schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich?
> Wäre es mein Gold, würde dein Charakter nicht mehr existieren.
> 
> Wer an Gold geht, der darf damit rechnen, dass sein wertloses Leben vernichtet wird, bis er entweder mit WoW aufhört oder alles zurückgezahlt hat.
> ...



Du bist ja ein ganz harter Kollege. Aber jetzt mal Klartext von wegen Leben vernichten und rückzahlen, WIE um alles in der Welt willst du das erreichen? Wenn du nicht grade auf einem PVP Server spielst ist ganken nicht drin. Und sonst? Flamen aufm Server? Drauf gepfiffen. Flamen bei der Gilde? Keine Chance wenn jemand ein gutes Standing bei seinen Leuten hat. Ticket an GM? Auch keine Chance. Also WAS willst du dagegen machen Rambo?


----------



## Imperious (5. Juni 2011)

R92CP schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich?
> Wäre es mein Gold, würde dein Charakter nicht mehr existieren.
> 
> Wer an Gold geht, der darf damit rechnen, dass sein wertloses Leben vernichtet wird, bis er entweder mit WoW aufhört oder alles zurückgezahlt hat.
> ...



DU bist ja der ganz harte Aslak! Schwoerst du auf Aldi?   so.much.win

@aldi
Deine Geschichte hat mir echt gefallen, solche Situationen koennen einem echt den Morgen versueßen.


----------



## Dracocephalus (6. Juni 2011)

Klarer Fall von Self-Pwoned. Wer auf diese Weise Waren verschieben und dabei noch total viel Geld sparen will (man könnte es ja auch fast abgreifsicher zum Marktpreis einstellen, kostet eben nur mehr Gebühr), der sollte sich des Risikos bewußt sein. Es gibt IMMER jemanden, der gerade zur rechten Zeit am rechten Ort ist und sich über solche Angebote freut. 

Ich bin auch schon ein paar Mal über sowas gestolpert und habe gut daran verdient. Aber offensichtlich waren die Verkäufer klug genug, das unter "Lehrgeld" zu verbuchen. Keiner hat mich angemosert. Wobei ich bei einer freundlichen Anfrage, ob ich bitte die Sachen nicht kaufen könnte, weil jemand gerade seinen Twink ausrüstet, auch gerne aufgehört hätte. Der Ton macht die Musik. Man soll sich wundern, wie nett man behandelt wird, wenn man selber nett ist.

Aber auch bei WoW funktioniert die Evolution. Solcher flamenden Typen, wie hier beschrieben, werden recht schnell gesperrt und kommen nicht wieder^^

D.


----------



## Valdrasiala (6. Juni 2011)

Hm, habe das auch schon gemacht. Kaufpreis im neutralen AH war ein Kupferstück jeweils.

Jetzt kam es drauf an. Hat derjenige mich danach nett und freundlich angeschrieben, hat er alles per Post bekommen. Meist kostenlos, manchmal mit einer Bearbeitungsgebühr von 10g #
Wenns in Flames ausartete, war alles instant im AH.

Aber sehr schöne Geschichte @ TE


----------



## Cantharion (6. Juni 2011)

R92CP schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich?
> Wäre es mein Gold, würde dein Charakter nicht mehr existieren.
> 
> Wer an Gold geht, der darf damit rechnen, dass sein wertloses Leben vernichtet wird, bis er entweder mit WoW aufhört oder alles zurückgezahlt hat.
> ...



Was bist du denn für ein Aggro-Kind? Oo
Mich würd interessieren ob du im RL dein Mund nur halb so weit aufbringst.


----------



## Valdrasiala (6. Juni 2011)

> Wer an Gold geht, der darf damit rechnen, dass sein wertloses Leben vernichtet wird, bis er entweder mit WoW aufhört oder alles zurückgezahlt hat.
> Bisher haben alle die Rückzahl-Variante gewählt.



Hm, in Zeiten, in denen man ohnehin kaum noch in der Welt draußen herumfliegt, sondern mehr oder weniger nur noch in den Hauptstädten auf die nächste Instanz wartet, wäre mir eine solch hohle Drohung nicht sonderlich mehr wert als das Papier, welches den Porzellan-Weg in die Freiheit nimmt. Selbst auf einem PvP Server. Naja, ich denke Du bist auch eines dieser Opfer, die mit Level 85 in Gebiete mit Level 20er Chars fliegen und gezielt Lowies metzeln.


----------

